# The Scouring of Arajo



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

The Cadian gate, one of the greatest bastions of the Imperium; the stop-gap preventing the legions opf traitors and vile depredations of the realm of chaos from pouring into the realm of man. In the wake of the Despoilers thirteenth black crusade, Cadia is in ruin, after nearly ten millenia of war Abaddon and his minions finally set foot upon the world; but despite this it fights on, the people fight on against chaos.

Despite his many victories, the forces of the Imperium have managed to put a stop to Abaddon's crusade and push him back into the eye of terror, for now. In the wake of this though, the Imperium has been left reeling, countless worlds lost or destroyed; the plague fleet of Typhus, herald of Nurgle, has spread forth plague and disease that nearly overwhelmed the Imperial Navy. One of these plague, possibly the worst of all, the zombie plague, ran rampant through the systems of the Agripnaa sector, backbone of the Imperial Navy's ports within the segmentum.

As the Black Templars rush forth to reclaim the worlds taken in the wake of the black crusade, other Imperial commanders follow in their stead to reclaim the ports of Agripnaa. Even now, a vanguard of twelve regiments of the Imperial guard, a force of mechanicus vessels, and an element of Legio Magna ply the stars to the Arajo system to reclaim the ship yards and titan forge at the very heart of the system.

Eight regiments of the Imperial Guard have been committed to the reclaiming of Arajo VII, a mining world rich in materials used in the production of titan armour. It has been four days since initial planet-fall, the eight regiments splitting to take back the five space ports of Arajo VII and fanning out to search the outlying cities and mining complex's for survivors, or worse.


---

_"Dammit all sarge, how much longer we gonna be traveling to this place?"_ Trooper Jeejo complained over the rumbling and shaking of the chimera. It had been fourteen hours since fourth platoon, the hard-liners, had been sent out along with the nineteenth platoon, the scarlet bastards, to seek out survivors or enemies in the mining colony of New Porleyo. So far, the Longknives had encountered large numbers of plague zombie's, victims of the plague, along with scattered pockets of cultists propagating the plague.

_"Just shut up and get ready, we're here."_ Sergeant Rictor Brast called down from the top hatch of the transport, dropping down to the armoured interior of the cabin. The red light of the transport made the Brontian's dark features even darker. Picking up his lasgun, Brast calmly walked to the back hatch of the vehicle, seemingly undisturbed by its movements, borne from nearly a lifetime with the 17th. _"Right, so for those of you who either forgot or never bothered to pay attention, and do speak up now if thats the case 'cause I've got a treat for you later, along with squad D and a pair of squads from the bastards we get the fun of checking the hab blocks for survivors. Adding to the, Lt Cohlan has assigned his second to accompany us, so you listen to me and him and don't rut things up."_ He said, nodding over to cadet Eli Quint as the chimera slew to a halt and he smashed the rune to drop the back ramp, the stuffy interior of the transport dispersing to a dry cold wind of the outside. _"So load up and move out you dogs, lets get this done so we can link up with the rest of the 'liners."_ Brast shouted as he walked out of the chimera.

Eli; your last out of the chimera, the troopers of the squad filing out ahead of you. During the ride you hadn't really said much, then again most of the troopers hadn't either; but for you it would likely be mostly due to being an outsider to the unit. You quickly make way to sergeant Brast, he wasn't terribly pleased when Cohlan assigned you to squad C for this mission, but he had been far better than some of the others in the last few days.

[Your with Brast for now as he oversee's the squad entering the first of the hab blocks; squad C has six more to check out after this, each of the squads has seven or eight hab's to check out in this section alone. Any thing you want to say to the man? Maybe wonder why he's committing the whole squad to one building when he could split it and check out two or even three at a time?]

Serpio, Tine, and Jonas; You hurry down the ramp, following the motions of Brast to the first hab block, a three story unit of gunmetal grey and devoid of any light, and possibly any life. You run up to the side of the entryway, Tine kicking in the double doors while Serpio and Jonas cover.

[Not much to see initially, small hallway ending with steps to the next level with two doors leading to the main rooms of this level. You notice the left door is slightly open, do you approach with caution? Perhaps slowly enter, or kick the door in and rush inside?]

Tabitha and Alexious, Your right behind Serpio, Tine, and Jonas as they kick in the doors and rush inside, flood-lamps at the end of lasguns casting light into the dark room. The rest of the squad files in, you move over to the first living section, each of these levels is fitted with two, for a total of six in this block before the squad can advance to the next block and do the same all over again.

[Like Serpio, Tine, and Jonas you also do not seem much in the hall, moving to the right door, one of you to each side. How do you decide to enter? Any thoughts running through your mind, or things your saying to each other?]

[Obviously not to much going on; want an idea of what you all will do. Both with not loads handed to you, and with slight stuff from me. (Thats the stuff in these brackets you'll be seeing in updates.)]


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

*Damn I hate chimeras,* thought Tine, *They are aways too crowded and noisy for my taste.* When they arrived Sergeant Brast said they get to checkthe habs for survivors. Tine thought that was highly unlikely.

When the ramp lowered Tine was one of the first out and took up postion to breach and enter the first hab block Sgt. Brast had signalled to. Upon kicking open the double doors he brings his lasgun up to his shoulder and asdvances into the room covering every quarter and possiable enemy position that he could see. _"Entry way clear,"_ Tine calls out to his back-up, _"Double door on the left open on the left stairs straight ahead,"_ he finishes calmly.

Tine quickly moves up to the door and positions himself at the edge to try and peer in. *Emperor damn it! I cant see anything in the room.* thoiught Tine as he tried to scan the room without opening the door any farther. Tine then held his lasgun tight to his shulder and eased the door open with the muzzle of it. Tine finds himself in a large main room and scans it with his usaul calm. _"Clear in the anteroom,"_ Tine says to his squadmates.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

_Another bloody Hab Block_ Alexious thought as the Chimera pulled up. As he sat grumbling to himself the Sarge gave the order to move out of the Chimera. Alexious grabbed his lasgun and walked out of the Chimera.

_Light, proper bloody light_ Alexious' mind screamed as he followed Serpio Tine and Jonas towards the door, he looked around and saw how sparse the terrain was.
_Nothing like home_ Alexious thought.
Then they arrived at the doors and Tine kicked them open.
'Guys, I can't see a bloody thing other than what is being spotted right now, damn its dark in here,' Alexious said.
Alexious then hurriedly ran in with Tabitha by his side, each giving the opposite cover.
'So Tabitha, how long have you been in the Guard,' Alexious said, attempting to make friendly conversation as they came to a door, they stood on each edge of it. giving each other cover at all times.
'Ok Tabitha, You kick the door down and I'll give you covering fire, ok.'


----------



## dr_nick22 (May 12, 2010)

Eli hung back with Brast, observing the movements of the troops. It was a routine sweep- there was little that he could contribute tactically at this point. That is of course until things go belly-up, which such 'routine' maneuvers had a worrying habit of doing. 

He took the time to observe each of the men (and women) in the squad during the ride in the Chimera, gleaning what he could about their personalities, habits, ... chances of survival. Sure it was a little pessimistic, but he'd been taught the statistics at the academy. It was a very real possibility that one or two of these men would be dead by the end of this engagement. The campaign? Well, he'd be lucky if even he managed to scrape through that one.

Quint pegged Trooper Savales as a good soldier, loyal. He'd come in handy at the vox. Sendo had experience. If there's one member of the squad you want to have experience, it's the medic. Cas looked rough and ready, the type to be busting in heads at the first opportunity. Fortis was a smart-ass- Eli had already heard a few snide quips muttered under his breath, but as long as he kept in tongue in check around him, Quint would turn the other cheek. Eli had just about mistaken Arcanius for a servitor when they first met, but he had a reputation as a crack shot, a skill that could be readily put to use. As for Tolner...well, he didn't quite know what to make of him yet. He seemed nervous, fidgety - but who could blame him, it was his first real engagement.

Presently his thoughts strayed back to the task at hand, and turning to Sgt. Brast, Eli inquired, "_What's our ETA for the rendezvous? At this pace, one hab at a time, I'm a little concerned we're going to be late for the party_."


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

_Man I gotz to get me one of these _Serpio thought, thinking of what everyone would think if he commanded his own Chimera. The ramp dropped and Serpio swept out with the rest of his squad, rushing inside a hab block and to the first right door. 

"Entry way clear," Tine called out, "Double door on the left open on the left stairs straight ahead," he finishes calmly. Serpio followed him in, wishing that Tine wasn’t so loud. Serpio had learned long ago that this can cost you big time. He moved, covering the door and moving to the window. As he peered out, he saw a fleeting shadow, but only for a moment. Weird he thought. Then he covered Tine as he moved into a anteroom, with a door on the left and two double doors straight ahead. 

"Clear in the anteroom," Tine called out, and Serpio moved past him, flattening himself against the wall next to the double doors.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Tabitha felt like she was falling asleep when suddenly sergeant Brast told them to look for survivors. "*I doubt there'll be any sane survivors left...*" she thought to herself. She quickly checked wether all her things were properly strapped on to her. The back ramp dropped and Tabitha moved out with the rest of the squad. "*Why aren't there more women with the longknives? Just one would be enough for me!*" she thought as she walked after Alexious.

They entered the building and couldn't see a thing. She kept her shotgun ready at all times, while taking her floodlight out of her pocket. 
While entering the room and covering each other Alexious was the first to speak up. "So Tabitha, how long have you been in the Guard?" he asked her. "_Well, I joined the Longknives when I was only 16 years old. I'm 28 now, though I've spent quite some time to learn all the medical stuff. I think I've only seen about 8 or 9 years of battle, the rest is spent on training and studying to become what I am today._" Tabitha answered Alexious and paused a few seconds. "_What about you? And what's your reason for joining in?_" she asked Alexious. 

Then they got at a door. "Ok Tabitha, You kick the door down and I'll give you covering fire, ok." Alexious suggested. "_Fine, on the count of 3... One... two... THREE!_" Then she kicked the door open and aimed her shotgun on the opening. Ready to fire at anything that might come out or attack.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Alexious heard Tabithas question.
_"Well, I've been in the Guard since I was 17, I got away as early as I could, my parents were limiting everything I did, I couldn't leave the house without getting clearance, so when they started to set up a recruitment drive I joined as early as I could,"_ Alexious then turned and looked around, scanning everything near him.
*Black, everything in darkness*
Then as he came back to the world he heard Tabitha talking.
"_On the count of three, one... two... three_" and with that she kicked open the door and immediately had her shotgun up to her shoulder, Alexious followed her lead, lasgun to his shoulder and looking down the barrel in a second.
*Pitch dark, nothing but dark.*


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

"Well, I've been in the Guard since I was 17, I got away as early as I could, my parents were limiting everything I did, I couldn't leave the house without getting clearance, so when they started to set up a recruitment drive I joined as early as I could," was Alexious' answer to her question. "*Could have been my answer. But I got the feeling he's trying to hide the fact he's nervous. Probably his first real mission.*" she thought. 

Tabitha kicked the door open and all she could see was pure darkness. She looked around, with her flood-light shining brightly through the darkness...


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Jonas sat in the chimera thinking about if he would survive his first combat, and if that, if he would survive the whole campaign. He doubted it. Jonas was glad there was no commissar with them, he knew he was afraid and having a commissar near when afraid would not be a good combination. Jonas wondered if the rest of the squad was as nervous as him.
Then before he could do anything else the chimera stopped and the ramp opened and the squad ran out, Jonas followed Serpio and Tine to a door, following then into the room. Jonas quickly scanned the room and saw that it was just a hallway leading to a set of stairs and at the end two doors and the left one a little open.
When Tine kicked it in he was quick to cover him. Hoping that Tine was rigth when he said it was clear, Jonas followed him in.
"You sure it's clear?" Jonas asked silently so that just Tine heard it.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

_"Well nothing's moved except our shadows Jonas,"_ Tine said in response _"So I'm fairly confident its clear."_

Tine still doesn't lower his lasgun from his shoulder and continues looking around for any hostile or survivor. *Man this place is a dump!* Tine thinks to himself, *Whoever lived here would probably die from a heart attack at the sight of it now.* Tine notices a closet at the esat side of the room. _"Jonas, Serpio stack up at the closet,"_ Tine motions while saying it, _"I'll open it, then you two can clear it."_


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Tine had noticed a closet at the east side of the room. "Jonas, Serpio stack up at the closet." Serpio moved to cover the closet left side. "I'll open it," Tine continued,"then you two can clear it." 

Giving him the nod, Tine pulled the closet door open. Something fell from up top, Serpio put two shots into it as it fell; automatic reflexs taking over. The item was a childs toy, a local toy car model with a small aquila that now had two smoking holes in it. 

"Hahahaha," Jonas chuckled softly,"you really beat yourself to the draw their."

"Shut up," Serpio snapped at him,"your turn to cover me, ok?" He moved to the double doors on the other side of the room. "Tine take point. Jonas cover him, I'll move in once you guys clear the room." Serpio reached out and grabbed the door nob, then opened it quickly and.......................

(OOC: you guys continue it, I'll follow your lead)


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

[Yeah, I don't know if you spoke with any of the others before doing so but don't decide their actions, be it speaking or otherwise, on your own. You don't want to find out what will happen if thats done again, no one will. Deciding the actions of others, without their consent in any way, is god modding and against the rules around here. Its all fine if you spoke with the controlling players ahead of time and worked something out but don't make that decision on the fly and expect them to cooperate. Do not reply to any of this here, if you feel the need to; just learn from it and go on.]

Alexious and Tabitha; You enter the room, back to back while others of the squad cover you from the doorway. Despite the lack of light, a quick sweep shows no one beyond yourselves; not to much of a surprise from what you'd heard from other platoons in the last few days. The room itself is mostly sparse, a kitchen in one corner, a defiled shrine to the Emperor in another with a table set in the middle. You make your way over to the opposing wall, where the refresher and bed must be, peering over you see nothing but a mess, blood coating the bed and something on the wall.

[Pan your lamp packs over the wall, its just more smeared blood like with the bed; nothing more really. Though where is the body? Complete your sweep of the hab and then proceed up to the next level, by the time you get there more of the squad will be checking the rooms, cover them. When you make your way up, you'll hear two shots go off and Brast all but jumping down the stairs, whatever happened he can deal with it, keep going up.]

Jonas, Serpio, and Tine; You enter the room only to discover it is not an antechamber but the hab itself. The room is a wreck, objects shattered on the floor, with what little furniture reduced to rubble or splinters. The shrine to the Emperor is simply gone, further inspection of the back of the hab shows the window behind the bed shattered, most of the shrine having been thrown out. The head of the shrine is on the bed itself, a ragged thing that shows signs of much of a struggle and much, much worse. In the corner, you find half a body, the other half torn away or eaten or worse.

Serpio; Your itchy trigger moment passes, as you and the others clear the room someone smacks you in the back of your head. Turning around with anger clearly on your face, you find yourself staring into the red eyes of sergeant Brast. _"Ease off the trigger kid, don't need you accidentally shooting a survivor. No one's gonna be happy about that, least of all me when the squad is down a man because you got executed for stupidity. Now stop draggin your asses and move on."_ That last bit he yells to all of you before turning to leave and proceed back to the second level.

[Doesn't matter who you are, that sight must be sickening to at least one of you, maybe even all of you; its a half eaten human body after all, left in the corner of the hab like some garbage. Finish checking around the hab and proceed to the upper levels like the rest of the unit, second floor will likely be covered so proceed to the third floor. Serpio, that shadow you saw must have just been your eyes playing tricks on you, cause it doesn't seem like there was anything. Someone, who isn't Serpio, saw Brast come in and motioned towards Serpio for the shots fired and the toy on the ground.]

Eli; Brast turns to you and nods at your question, its a valid one. _"If we find anyone, we continue through the blocks till we're done; if we get a call for help or something, then we leave before we finish. Otherwise we finish when we do kid, trying to speed things up only gonna run the risk of gettin' people killed."_ The sergeant says to you as he walks into the hab and proceeds up to the second floor. _"We got a lot of ground to cover, all of us; we split up to try and make things go faster then there are less around in case something bad happens. The time to clear one hab with a whole squad or two with half in each won't be any different."_ He adds before signaling for you to stop. "_Colt__, your with_ _Eli_ _here, take the left."_ He says to the trooper right behind you. Before he has time to say much of anything else, you hear a pair of shots go off and Brast is down the steps and out of sight. Most of the squad is down there, just continue onward.

Eli and Dean; the left door is closed, but the door itself is bent out of shape as if something within had tried to force its way out. You try the handle, but its locked, looks like no sneaky way in, or at least no just opening the door.

[The hall your in is devoid of anything; more stairs leading further up are next to the stairs you just got off, with a shattered window opposite your position. What are your thoughts about the door? How are you going to get in? Any thoughts on what you saw below, of others entering the lower rooms; not the rooms themselves but the members of your squad entering them. What about that shot, what might that have been? Well, you know it was a las, but from who and why?]


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Dean moved by Sergeant Brast and Eli, lasgun stuck into his shoulder. He scanned doorways and passageways, as they passed through them. Sergeant Brast spoke with Eli, about what Eli had asked him. Personally Dean felt that it was none of his business at the moment so tried to ignore it. They ascended the stairs to the second floor, Dean still acting cautious. He signalled them to stop and Dean froze before taking a kneeling position, wondering why they had stopped.

"Colt, your with Eli here, take the left." Said Brast before two shots rang out and he disappeared back down the stairs. Dean barely got off a "_Yes Sergeant!_." Before he had left. He stood again and moved forward motioning for Eli to follow. Dean took a glance at the corridor in front of them. It was devoid of life. He turned back and saw the left door that Brast had been talking about. Dean could swear it almost looked like it had been bent out of shape as if something wanted to get out. He looked over at Eli, Dean was a little bit wary of Eli, an officer. _"Any suggestions about how we are going to get in sir? I mean we could always try and break it down, but that wouldn't be very subtle now would it._" He thought about who had fired the two las shots and why. It could have been a survivor. Or more likely it was a squad mate that had come across an unfortunate soul.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Tabitha checked the room. "_All clea..._" She paused a few seconds "_Shit!_" she screamed. "_Guys, check this out._" She said, while she looked at the wall covered in blood. "*The former owner of this blood couldn't be alive anymore. But where is the body?*" she thought. 

The squad sweeped some more rooms and moved on to the next floor. There already were some squads sweeping the rooms, so she decided to provide them some extra cover. While providing cover Tabitha wanted to get to know Alexious a little better. "_Where are you from? And what do you aspire to become before you die? Who knows, might give me some more motivation to patch you up properly!_" She asked, the last line being sarcastic.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Ok, my bad, I didn't knoe if we were suppose to continue it. cool, won't happen again. 


Serpio was alittle nervous, now that the Sarge had put the idea of execution into his head over shooting a toy. He looked over to the body and then at the object on the bed._ Must have been the head of the shrine_, he thought, wondering, _poor sap musta been defending it with his life. Probably means something is nearbye, something that hates the Emporer badly._

"Hey Tine," he said quietly, "ya think some of those damn cultists did this? Something bad that hates the Emporer did this. They cannot have gone far."


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Tine jerks back as Serpio shoots at something in the closet bringing his own lasgun up he swings around sees nothing but a toy. *Damn! Thought it was a hostile.* Tine says to himself after seeing Serpio shoot a toy. Tine then moved away to clear the rest of the room when Sergeant Brast came in and said something to Serpio about shooting a toy. 

*"Now stop draggin your asses and move on."* Sergeant Brast calls to the three of us.

Tine walks carefully to where the shrine to the God-Emperor should be noticing the broken window on the way and His head on the bed.

*"Hey Tine," Serpio said quietly, "ya think some of those damn cultists did this? Something bad that hates the Emporer did this. They cannot have gone far."*

_"Well if thats the case your shooting would have alerted them,"_ Tine replies a little harshly, _"You would not have lasted a week in my tribe in the south polar regoins being as skittish as that."_

When Tine gets to the window he cautiuosly peers out it and sees the rest of the shrine.
*Damn heretics! They will pay.* Tine vows to himself. When he turns around he notices the half-eaten human body. Tine imediatly turns around and hunches over as his stomach heaves the small ration he had eaten on the way here up and splatters his combat boots. Wiping his mouth with the back of his left hand Tine stands back at full height. 

_"Found a body here,"_ Tine reports shakily, _"It's been half eaten though but doesn't look touched for a little bit though."_

Finding nothing else of interest Tine heads back to the stairs and heads up to the second floor. Noticing that other squadmates have this floor covered Tine heads to the third floor.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Alexious looked at the room.
_'Holy mother of the Emperor, what ever did this is gonna absolutely rip us to shreds,'_ he exclaimed, lasgun at the shoulder.
*There was blood everywhere, all over the bed and splatter on the walls, whoevers blood this is, they can't still be alive*Alexious thought as he scanned the room before leaving.

Then he saw Tabitha bounding up the stairs and heard her talking.
_"Where are you from? And what do you aspire to become before you die? Who knows, might give me some more motivation to patch you up properly!"_ She asked, Alexious looked at her.
'I come from the marshy area of our planet, I grew up in the marshes hunting small creatures, and my parents started to restrict my ability to do so, and to spite them I joined the Guard, best decision of my life. I aspire to be able to lead my own squad, not a commander of anything, just a sarge, nothing special, how 'bout yourself,' Alexious said.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Jonas walked slowly towards the closet and opened it with Serpio, and jumped when Serpio shot something that dropped out. Jonas shouldered his lasgun and pointed it at the thing that he then saw was a toy.
"Shooting toys and scaring me, what a great start." Jonas said a little shaky. 
Jonas was already nervous when they were on the way here, now he was ready to run. But tried to calm down.
_"Calm down, calm down, it was just a toy, and there are more experienced people with me here today, and the Emperor protects."_ Jonas said in his head.
Then he turned towards the door when sergeant Brast entered the room, Jonas pointed at the toy and then on Serpio.
Jonas then turned to check the room when he heard Tine throw up. He heard something about a half eaten body and decided he did not want to look.
"Shall we continue then, I have no interest in half eaten bodies." Jonas said with a little smile, that soon disapeared when he walked away towards the next floor.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

"_Well, you could say we have some things in common!_" Tabitha answered Alexious. "_I lived on a farm with my parents. I always had to help with cleaning, cooking and those kinds of things. I hated it big time and wanted things to change. When I told my parents I got scolded and they said I'd have to look for the live I wanted elsewhere. I was still 16 back then, so I didn't really know what I did want. Then I met some guys who were just recruited by the Guard. I spoke to them and that's how I ended up in the guard._" Tabitha paused a few seconds. "_I think I already am what I wanted to be. If I save one live I indirectly save more of them. Say you were to die if you didn't get my help. I patch you up and you shoot just one heretic. That heretic can't kill anybody else, right? Meaning I've saved multiple lives; yours and the life he couldn't kill. Of course I'd love to get a higher rank or maybe educate new medics. That'd make my life a little more certain and less stressful. But I'm fine with what I am now._"


----------



## dr_nick22 (May 12, 2010)

"_Any suggestions about how we are going to get in sir? I mean we could always try and break it down, but that wouldn't be very subtle now would it_," Trooper Colt said with just a hint of bravado.

Lt. Quint stood back, analysing the door from top to bottom. *Solid. Probably some sort of reinforced steel. No visible hinges - must be on the inside.* 

"_On any other day, I'd be inclined to agree with you. But it seems we're left with little other choice. Time is of the essence. What concerns me, trooper, is that this door opens inwards. Whoever lived here would know that. So why has someone...or something, tried to force its way out?_" He took a moment to let his words sink in. "_Colt, on my signal, I want you to plant your boot with all the force you can muster directly under the handle. If it doesn't give the first time, do it again. Harder._" 

Eli spun around to the stairway, where several troopers had started to file through to the second hab on the floor. Noticing one carrying a shotgun, Eli placed a hand on their shoulder. "_Trooper. You're with us. As soon as this door is open, move in, and stay left. I'll be right behind you. Colt, you bring up the rear._"

Eli moved into position, lasgun at a low ready. Making eye contact with Colt, heart pounding in his chest, he gave the signal.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Eli, Dean, and Tabitha; You take up positions around the door with Dean in front, lasgun held tightly against his chest as he kicked the door, planting his boot firmly against the damaged handle and breaking it open in one go. You all rush in, weapons at the ready as you scan the room, spartan with shattered windows boarded up. Any furniture that may have been there is either missing or left in ruin, strewn about the ground. Like the previous level this one is filled with signs of a struggle or fighting of some kind, and trails of blood on the walls and floor.

Within moments you clear the room, all you find is more destruction and a pair of withered corpses. That is until you look up in the main section of the hab, to realize there is nothing above you, no ceiling, just a large hole covered by something in front of what is likely the entrance from the third level. Just as you discover this, you hear what sounds like someone opening or bashing the door above you open, someone above is about to walk into this trap, and given the lack of light they just might fall for it.

[What do you do? Do you shout a warning to whoever may be above you? Run to try and stop them? Say nothing and let them fall? What you don't do is notice the corpse in the other room begin to stir from the noise of your movements.]

Serpio, Jonas, Tine, and Alexious; You leave the first floor habs and head to the upper levels, the officer attached to the squad, Eli, nabbing Tabitha while he and Dean clear one of the second floor habs. More of the squad are already checking out the other second floor hab, so you head to the third floor in time to see sergeant Brast and another member of the squad entering the right hab of the third level and leaving the one to the left for you.

The hall here is dark, the window at the end boarded up to block out any light that might be outside. You train your lights on the door, noticing that it has already been bashed in and then closed, though only barely; for whatever reason, you get a bad feeling about this hab but you can't place your finger on why, beyond the obvious of something already having bashed its way in.

[For those paying attention, guess who's directly below you. Depending on who posts first, do you rush in to check the room? Do you get warned in time before something bad happens? The hab itself is empty, boarded up to keep the light out, and half the floor has been covered to hide the fact that theres a trap waiting; because of the lack of light, its rather hard to notice unless you were in the room below.]


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Alexious looked around at the third floor.
*Just like the other two below.*
He saw Brast and another trooper enter the right hand hab, leaving the left hand one to Alexious and the other three people around him.
_'Ok guys, this is one creepy looking place, lets see what the hell is in here,_' Alexious said as he approached the door, it was slightly damaged as if someone had already been in here and had lazily swung the door closed.
Alexious prepared to open the door when he heard the noises of the other members of the squad investigating the floor below.
*Must be a really thin floor in here, these habs are basically sound proof*
Alexious then opened the door and raised his lasgun. The room was nearly pitch black, it took Alexious a good couple of seconds for his eyes to ajust and then he continued walking.
*This would be the perfect place to set a trap.*


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Dean nodded to Eli, "Sir yes sir." He waited for Tabitha and Eli to prepare themselves before taking a step back. He powered his foot towards the door, and was satisfied as the door crumpled inwards. Tabitha and Eli rushed in followed by Dean to clear the room. There had been signs of struggle in this room, with blood trials on the walls. Furniture was smashed up and strewn all over the place. Dean moved cautiously through the room, to the next one. Here Dean covered his mouth from the awful smell. Two withered corpses lay their, nothing else. It was completely clear. Dean walked back towards the entrance when he looked up at the ceiling. It seemed that there was no ceiling but just a hole covered by something. It was a trap, and Dean heard someone bashing at the door. _"Troopers moving on the third floor on the left side, don't go into the room. Stay in the corridor."_ Dean yelled up at them, hoping they would hear him.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Upon entering the room "_Holy shit, more of this kind of mess._" was all Tabitha could say. All the furniture had been smashed or ruined and Tabitha thanked the Emperor she hadn't lived here. "_I wonder why only the rooms are smeared with blood and look ruined and why the hallways and stairs are practically clean._" she mumbled, thinking out loud.

Suddenly Dean started yelling "Troopers moving on the third floor on the left side, don't go into the room. Stay in the corridor." Tabitha looked at him and then looked at the ceiling, to the place he was looking at as well. "_You're sharp, I wouldn't have seen that._" she said to him, while aiming her floodlight on the fake ceiling. "_There's a possible trap in the floor, so stay out of the room!_" she screamed as loud as she could, hoping the others would hear her. "*Wait, who said they actually were guards? And not one or a few of the zombies?*" Tabitha thought to herself.

EDIT:
OOC: I haven't read anything about blood/smashed up furniture in the halls or stairways, so I assumed those weren't there. If they were I'll edit my post a little.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

As Tine and his fellow squadies trudge up the stairs to get to the third floor the new Lieutenant grabbed Tabitha for something on the second floor. When they reached the third floor Tine saw Sergeant Brast and one other clearing the right side of the hab. Alexious walked over to the left side to a door that was still somewhat open. When Alexious went through first Tine was behind him eyes taking a long time to adjust to the near complete darkness of the room.

*"Troopers moving on the third floor on the left side, don't go into the room. Stay in the corridor."*

Tine hears this as he is about to follow Alexious in to the room. _"Alexious stop moving now!"_ Tine snaps at him hoping to avoid the whatever scared the squadies on th seond floor.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Serpio brought up the rear, carefully scanning the building for traps, tripwires, and anything suspicious that would give away a trap. He had already been spooked by the mutilated bodies and defiled shrines. 

Suddenly a voice rang out,"Troopers moving on the third floor on the left side, don't go into the room. Stay in the corridor." Serpio froe, daring not to move a single muscle, watching the corridor behind them for any sudden movement.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Alexious heard the yells and stopped moving.
*'Holy crap what the Emperor is going on,'* Alexious thought as he brought his Lasgun up to his shoulder, the floodlight illuminating the area around him, he looked really closely at the floor in front of him and saw that it wasn't actually a floor, it was just a cloth.
_'Guys, are there any more traps in the room,'_ he yelled as he stood stock still and surveyed the area around him.


----------



## dr_nick22 (May 12, 2010)

Satisfied that the troopers on the next level were no longer in danger of stumbling through the floor on and top of his head, Eli gave the room one final sweep with the flashlight attacked to the end of his lasgun. "_All clear. Let's move out._"

Lt. Quint performed an about-face, signalling for troopers Colt and Sendo to fall in. He turned right out of the doorway, and headed for the stairs. The thudding of three sets of boots on solid steel must have been audible three floors in either direction. Then again, this was hardly a stealth mission.

As the third floor of the hab approached eye level, Eli barked out, "_Sergreant Brast! Lieutenant Quint moving up to fourth floor. Troopers Colt and Sendo accompanying._" With that, and presuming no immediate objection, Eli carried on up to the fourth floor, to continue the sweep, starting with the room on the right this time.

Thoughts continued to race through Eli's mind like a never-ending torrent. *Things were quiet. Too quiet. Judging by the signs of struggle, they were definitely not alone. Traps? Set by survivors, or aggressors? He'd have to be careful from now on. Whatever was happening, he had a feeling they were about to find out.*


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

_"Alexious, Serpio I think we should just walk back the way we came in and move on to the next door,"_ Tine says calmly after his outburst to stop Alexious moving forward, _"What were you and the girl talking about before anyway Alexious?"_

Tine walks carefully backwards to the corridor and takes up a general defence stance lasgun up against his shoulder and pointed down the hallway. *Greeeaaat traps set by someone unknown. Question is, was it set for us? or the zombies?* Tine thinks to himself, *I hope we don't see anymore surprises today, but thats unlikely though.*


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Alexious very softly crept out of the room and threw himself out of the door.
_'Wow, that was close, next time, remind me to scope out the room before going in,'_ he said as regained his composure.
_"What were you and the girl talking about before anyway Alexious?"_ he heard Tine say.
'The normal, how we got into the Guard, why and what we wanna do,' he replied, trying to keep his eys aimed down the barrel of his Lasgun.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Serpio moved out of Alexious and Tine's as they moved from the room they were about to check. Serpio glanced inside, making sure no traps or hidden soldiers were following them out. Satisfied, he turned and followed Alexious back the way they came, his finger lingering near the trigger well; alert for any sign of ambush.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Jonas followed the rest of the group up the stairs to the third floor and saw that sergeant Brast and some other squad members enter the right room.
_That leaves the left one, I hope Serpio can keep his nerves in check and not shoot any toys this time, and I really hope I can keep calm too._ Jonas thought.

He was ready to enter the room behind the others when he heard some one yell something about a trap. Jonas directly shouldered his lasgun and started to aim around.
"I see nothing, but then again it's quite dark in the room over there." Jonas said with a raised voice so that Serpio, Tine and Alexious could hear him


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Dean nodded to Tabitha praise. He was thankful that so far no-one seemed to be dropping through, which must have meant that they had been heard. _"Thank the Immortal God Emperor they heard and listened to us."_ Dean said allowed, his flash light still pointed up at the ceiling. It must be survivors setting traps he thought to himself calmly. 

Eli motioned for them to both fall in step behind him and called Brast on the radio telling him that the three of them were moving to the next floor. Dean wasn't sure about this, they should wait for Brast to acknowledge before they move off. He fell in step however and followed Eli. "_Why isn't there blood on the stairs, its obvious that people were fighting here from the dead bodies we have seen and the fact that almost every room has been smashed up, and smeared in blood. Little strange don't ya think?"_ Dean voiced this to no one in particular.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

All; You clear the last of the rooms and the squad exits the hab, moving up in an overlapping fashion you advance to the next hab, easily twice as wide but equally as high as the previous one and just as dark and foreboding. Kicking in the main double doors, the squad files in, floodlights illuminating the darkness and revealing four hab units to either side with a set of steps across the way to the floor above. The main level itself is littered with refuse and discarded belongings, and on the steps there appears to be the remains of some kind of fight, but unlike the previous hab unit this one is lit somewhat. Several glo-globes flicker on and off, or the few that are not smashed do anyway.

At the signal of Brast, you make way to these doors and attempt to open them; you try trying to carefully open them, and then kicking them open when that does not work, but none of the first level doors budge.


[My apologies about the delay in an update, real life and all that. Anyway, not to much happening, but you should have something to do, after all you need to get out of one building, make your way across the relatively sparse ground to the next one, and try to open doors on the first level of the second one. Eli, as the squad enters the building Brast nods for you to break them into teams, so disposition of people to work together is up to you. For any of you with questions, feel free to PM and see what I say, who knows what you might be able to do.]


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Serpio signaled to Jonas, and took point as they crossed the opening and approached the door. The door seemed to be intact, and Serpio prepared to kick it in as Jonas covered the door and Alexious took point behind him; prepared to blast any enemy to bits. Serpio went to kick the door in…….. and felt a twang of pain as the door rejected the brute force. “Owww,” he yelped quietly, pissed at the door not opening it. “One of you,” he said,” set your Lasgun to low and lets cut our way through the door………………………….”


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Staying sharp and following the other members of the squad, Melak advanced to the next hab. Storming inside and the squad illiuminating the room with flashlights Melak saw refuse and discarded belongings everywhere across the room, unlike the previous hab this one had some light in it. The flickering glo-globes made the room appear scarier then the previous rooms. "there was some fighting here" he whispered trying not to interfere with the death like silence that shrouded the hab. 

After scouting the room Brast gave the order to open the doors, he saw Serpio signaling Jonas and then trying to force the door open but he didnt succed, the only outcome was a quiet yelp from him. Then Serpio said "one of you, set your lasgun to low and lets cut our way through the door", Melak disagreed with this tactic saying "maybe what beyond closed doors should stay behind them, you cant here any noise comeing out of thier anyway", he looked across the room to see if there is any movement and then continued "I suggest we find another way through without making very much noise."


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

As the squad cleared the last rooms and left Alexious filed out beside a member of the squad who he had yet to talk to.

_'Bloody big Habs aren't they,'_ he said, trying to make conversation as they crossed the open ground, it was sparse, no vegetation in sight, it was almost as if the Habs had been dropped from the sky and expected to flourish wherever they landed. It was nothing like home. Alexious found himself grasping at his knife through the sheath, almost as if touching the blade would transport him home.
Unfortunately it didn't.

As they entered he decided to take point behind Serpio, he looked at the door and it looked fairly boarded in, he didn't say anything, looks were decieving.
But when Serpio kicked the door and it didn't budge Alexious couldn't help but give a deep chuckle.
When he heard of Serpios idea to cut the door open Alexious touched Serpio on the shoulder.
_'Mate, you aint gonna make yourself feel better by cutting the door open, we better find another way in.'_


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

When they had finished clearing the first hab Tine slung his lasgun on his shoulder for a second and grabbed his canteen to clear his mouth of any vomit that remained. After taking a sip he swished it around before spitting it out and ataking a long swallow of water. *I hope theres no more traps or surprises left in the next couple of habs.* Tine thinks to himself.

*'Bloody big Habs aren't they,'* Tine hears Alexious say.

_"Exactly but then again so are the ones in the cities at home Alexious,"_ Tine responds to his question as they make thier way to the next hab. When they get there Serpio trys to kick open the door and fails. Tine hears Alexious chuckle and joins him for a second.

*“One of you,” he said,” set your Lasgun to low and lets cut our way through the door………………………….”* says Serpio.

_"Lets not do anything rash Serp, there might be a survivor behind there and even on low they could still be killed. Why don't we all just kick at the same time instead?"_ Tine says to everyone.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Dean left the first hab, following the rest of the squad. The habs were indeed enormous and Dean couldn't help but keep a sharp eye out for anything that looked suspicious in any case. He was at the rear of the group and was one of the last to enter the new hab. This one was better lit than the other hab, and the squad moved about in the hallway awaiting their orders. Dean saw as a squadmate named Serpio tried to kick in a door, but it proved to strong.

Dean gave a little chuckle to himself before moving over, to see if he could help. “One of you,” he said,” set your Lasgun to low and lets cut our way through the door………………………….” He looked around as the rest of the squad quickly told him not too. Alright then, he thought to himself stepping away from the door. He heard Tine, another squadmate that he hadn't really had time to talk to suggest that they all combine their strength. *"That may work, though we should still probably look for another way inside before we try to make too much noise."* Dean suggested this as he looked down the sights of his weapon, flashlight pointed towards the hinges, examining them.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Melak heard Alexious say "Bloody big Habs aren't they", "Agreed" he answered, "and we also should look out for more traps like the one before. thier might be some of them here to" he said seriously.

"Maybe ill just burn down the door" Melak said cynicly, "or maybe we should just take the steps up?" Melak suggested. "Maybe we should try to listen, there might be someone or something on the other side of the door" he said.

"Anyone has a nice story to tell?" he asked trying to improve the mood.

Melak leaned against took a toothpick out of his pocket and put it in his mouth. "This habs are indeed big" he thougth to himself.


----------



## Nightlord92 (Jul 7, 2010)

Heart racing, Felix cleared the 1st hab and ran over to join his squad. As he joined them, he pulled out a lho-stick from a pack he recieved the day he shipped out and lit to help steady his nerves. 

As Serpio explained his idea, Felix listened as the others said they should sneak around. At a loss, Felix could only continue puffing on his lho-stick and jumping and aimin at every sound, hoping a decision would soon be reached to get out of the open which smelled like a perfect place for a trap.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Jonas followed the rest of the squad to the next hab. While they were walking he looked around much more than he normally would have. Jonas did not like that they were so open, no cover near them. Jonas followed Serpio to the door and covered him when he tried to kick the door in, Jonas smiled a bit when he heard Serpios quiet yelp of pain. When Serpio suggested that they should try to cut the door in Jonas backed away a bit, letting the others make the decisions.

When Jonas heard Melak say something about the habs being big he turned towards the other hab to look at it.
"Quite big indeed, or at least bigger than most other habs I have seen, I bet we are going to see habs that are a lot larger if we live long enough. And I really want to live longer, maybe meet some nice girl" Jonas said while smiling a bit.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

".....maybe we should fine another way in." Serpio looked over at Alexious and was about to argue when he saw the look in his friends eyes. "Alright," he said," but lets be quick about it, my six sense has a really bad feeling about this one."


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

All; As you wait for order, Brast decides enough is enough; the officer cadet has no idea what he's doing yet so time for someone with experience to keep the ball moving before something bad did it for them. Smacking Melak in the side of the head, he made him spit out the toothpick in surprise before he, and everyone else, straightened up. _"Relax when we finish, not before it unless ya wanna get killed or worse."_ He growled to them all, snatching Felix's Iho stick from his mouth. _"Same goes for smokin', save that shit for when we start the ride back."_ This he said after a large drag, the smoke coming out of his mouth and nose like one of the beasts from home, and then stamped the rest of it out with his boot.


_"Right, Colt, Glyrmyr and Tolner your with me. Cas, Fortis, Arcanius, and Xerdo you three are together; Lanz you stick with Savales and the cadet, Savales contact the other squads and see if things are cold on their end as well."_ He said before getting a look of anger from Eli. _"Don't give me that kid, officer gotta be informed of the other squads in the area after all."_ Brast added with a smirk before motioning for most of the squad to follow him up.


Dean, Solamon, and Jonas; Without missing a beat you fall in behind Brast, he motions for Jonas and Solamon to take the lead before he and Dean come up as support, with the others falling in behind; far enough back that if something bad happens they can fall in as aid, but won't be in harms way if its to bad. When Brast motions for the others to take the left, you go to the right. One of the doors on this side is boarded up, leaving only two others, looks like two to a room. Solamon and Jonas take the first one, leaving the other for Dean and Brast.


Solamon and Jonas; Theres nothing to bad about Brast, he's a good sarge and would take a bullet for most of the squad, but given the choice of anyone else or him he's last on the list to work with by choice. You want to help Dean out, but someone has to be sacrificed right? Approaching the door, you notice that it is damaged, almost torn off its hinges before someone tried to put it back in its place. A swift kick breaks it free and you both rush into a scene of utter gore. Theres blood everywhere, and several corpses of what may have been workers before all this. Walking further into the hab unit, you pan around with the lights at the end of your guns before hearing something from behind you. Turning around, one of you trains a light on the nearest corpse to see it moving, the other motions his over the door frame only to see some sort of cable snap.


Suddenly, you hear Brast yelling something about getting out a second before the floor gives way and you plunge into darkness along with the other bodies in the mostly barren room.


[Yeah that was fun. You hit the ground hard, vision swimming while yu try to get back to your feet. Doesn't help that there are a half dozen corpses in the room, especially when they start moving. Solamon get your gun and help haul Jonas up. Your on the ground level and it looks like theres a shit ton of crap in front of the doors, and the walls leading to the other habs seem to have been bashed in by a sledgehammer of some kind. You can tell this as you see a man slamming a sledge into the ground Brast was just occupying, before he rolled out of the way. Right, kill the zombies (not to easy a task, gonna be a mini-update) and get to Brast.]


Dean; You look at Solamon and Jonas like a beastie caught in front of a speeding taurus hoping that one would screw over the other and fall in with you. Once Brast nudges you in the side to get your attention, that hope shatters. Taking a wall to the side of the door, Brast quickly kicks it in and covers your entry from the door frame. You see a pair of figures slumped against the far wall, it looks like one of them is breathing! Forgetting yourself for a moment, you lower your las and start forward. Then out of nowhere you hear the strangest of sounds, like something getting very taught and whining as it takes to much weight. _"Oh frag it all. Get out now, trap!"_ You hear Brast yell before something rough grabs you and hurls you back into the doorway. You hit the ground and are able to look back into the room to see the floor give way and Brast fall. As this happens, you hear the sound of weapons discharge in one of the opposing rooms.


[That was a close one; your winded but otherwise alright. Question is what do you do? Look to try and help Brast or see about that shot and get others to help you?]


Tine, Alexious, and Melak; Following Brast and the others up, the second floor is much the same, signs of struggle and general damage but otherwise lifeless. At the motioning of Brast, you take a pair of doors to the left of the stairs. Alexious and Melak take the first door while Tine and Arcanius take the other.


Alexious and Melak; Not waiting on anything in particular, Alexious kicks open the door, not like Brast or anyone else is being terribly subtle right now. Melak rushes in, panning his heavy flamer for possible targets or anything of interest. Nothing really, just damage, some broken furniture and belongings out in the main area. You find what looks like a survivor on the bed, but theres to much blood for you to be able to tell if he or she is still alive. With Melak covering him, Alexious carefully makes his way forward to get a better look on this person. You lean in close, looking at the blood and grime smeared face and make out the features of a woman with a scar of some kind on her cheek. Its hard to make out in the near darkness, but it might be a star of some kind. Wait, you think before her eyes open and she lunges at you, a rusty knife clutched in one hand.


You jump back, missing having your throat sliced open by centimeters, before crashing into the wall. 


[Alexious, that woman is almost on top of you, actually yelling curses and blasphemies while trying to bury a knife in your heart. As you hit the wall, you see someone detaching from the shadows behind Melak, but the heavy weapon trooper is more fixated on you. Can you shout him a warning while fighting off this bitch? Melak, what happens to Alexious happens fast, and in the end your left watching this figure pouncing on top of him with a knife in her hands. You hear the sound of a shot ringing out in the next room, but Alexious is in trouble here; what do you do?]


Tine and Cid; Breaking into the second hab you are greeted by a scene of utter devastation. Looks like three or four figures got into some kind of fight and recently as well. Walking through the scene of destruction, motion from the bed chamber catches your eye and you swing to it. Your lights cut into a man in dirty cover walls with blood clotting over a badly treated leg wound. _"Please help me.."_ He rasps before collapsing, Cid rushing to him while Tine looks around the hab for anything else. Taking your eye off Arcanius and the man to look for other survivors, you can't help but wonder where the weapons of these other figures are. Turning back, you see Cid leaning in close to the man, as if he is saying something to him; while one of his hands holds something blocky and turns it to Arcanius's head. _"Make this work?"_ Is the last thing Cid says before the man pulls the trigger of the gun in his hand, blowing a hole through Cid's head.


With a yell, you bring your own weapon to bear, but not before the man snaps off another shot, this time at you, and you are forced to dive out of the way or risk taking the shot full on in the chest.


[Cid is dead, and though that guy is wounded he has a gun in his hand. Better do him in before he does you, but what do you do after that? As you hit the deck, you hear someone slamming into a wall nearby. Do you yell for help or see what the sound was? Maybe someone else is in danger. Killing the man will not be easy, so do have a little effort with it, there will be a mini-update here for you.]


Delix, Serpio, and Eli; With Serpio busy getting in touch with the other squads, Eli and Delix are stuck essentially twiddling their thumbs. Eli, seeing the state Delix is in, tries to instill some of that leadership into the man. Serpio, you manage to get in touch with D, Felus, the squads vox operator, informs you that they haven't found anything but they thought they heard something happening over in the bastards area. Trying them next, you can't get a clear signal on one of their squads and static almost overtakes the voice of the other squad that you do actually manage to get in touch with. The trooper on the other end, Seph, theres not to much between you and him; might be because three days before hauling out here he beat you at cards and you managed to sneak out with his winnings, after Cid and another trooper helped cause a fight. Can't make out to much of what he's saying, but overall it looks like nothing to out of the ordinary, no contact with the other squad though.


[Eli, try to calm the man a bit while you wait for word from Serpio. Serpio that vox on your back is old and fairly outdated, not in the best of shape either so getting in touch with other squads isn't a cakewalk. Delix, with the attentions of Serpio and Eli slightly occupied you manage to hear the sound of a shot above while they do not. That can't be to good; nor is the loud crash you all hear, that would be the sound of some of the unit having the floor fall out from under them.]


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Alexious stomped up the stairs, all sense of subtletly lost.
He saw the door, not much diferent from all the others, it was just a door though, he gave no second thought to his actions as he but his boot into the door, breaking the door open and he scanned the room with his lasgun while the trooper behind him panned his Flamer around.
_'Just be sure not to set me on fire with that thing,'_ Alexious said, remembering all the stories of guardsmen getting set on fire from their own Flamer Guardsmen.
He saw the body and cursed, he didn't know whether it was a hostile or not so he walked towards it, he leaned down to examine the persons features and saw it was a woman, who looked like she had a star...
...The woman was near him in an instant, he was lucky he had turned to speak to Melak as he would've had his throat slit if he didn't. He jumped even further back, only to find a wall there, he abandonned all sense of Guardsmen stand and shoot tactics then and there. He dropped his lasgun and drew his knife, holding it backhand like he was taught, he leapt forward and the two blades clashed, the blade was rust and wasn't as sharp as his, but it was still a knife none the less.
He fought a hard battle with the woman and was just getting the upper hand when he saw a shadow move behind Melak.
Alexious turned his attention to the shadow and called a hurried warning to his squad mate.
_'Melak, behind...'_ Alexious never got to finish as a fist knocked him to the ground with a punch to the face, Alexious tasted blood, he had split his lip and his nose was bleeding.
*'Bloody good punch,'* Alexious thought as he staggered to his feet and prepared himself to fight once more.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Still leaning on the wall Melak suddenly felt something hitting him in the head, this hit made him spit out his toothpick. Then he heard Brast saying "Relax when we finish, not before it unless ya wanna get killed or worse." referring to him probably and then he continued to growl at others. 

After finishing his little speech Brast divided them into groups, Melak, Alexious and Tine were one while the others formed other groups. "Surely Brast got some anger issues" he thought to himself. Brast ordered Melak and the rest of the group to follow him to the next floor. After finishing going up Melak found himself in a room nearly similar to the one in the first floor, signs of struggle and damaged structure but again all lifeless. 

Brast ordered Melak and Alexious to go into the first pair of doors to the left. It seemed that none of what Melak said in the room below got through to Alexiouses brain because he just trashed the door with a mighty kick. Not complaining Melak followed Alexious inside, the room itself was damaged and belongings were scattered on the floor. 
In the first glimpse Melak didnt noticed the survivor on the bed but then he saw Alexious rushing towards it. First he saw the blood it was covering the whole of the bed and spilling to the floor nearby. Alexious was nearing the woman and checking her for any signs of life. 

Suddenly the woman jumped up drawing out a rusty old looking knife and almost slicing Alexiouses throat. For a brief moment Melak was about to fire with his flamer on the woman when he remembered what Alexious said a moment ago "Just be sure not to set me on fire with that thing". Thinking what to do next Melak decided, he gathered his strength and was about to crash into the woman knocking her down when he heard Alexious barely shouting something that sounded like "behind", he stood still for another moment thinking if he wished to waste time checking what's behind him. Melak decided not to look back he took his flamer out and fired towards whatever was behind him while rushing towards the woman and crashing into her what brute force knocking her and himself into the ground, quickly regaining strength Melak took out his combat knife and jumped on the woman while she was still on the ground grabbing her neck and putting a knife towards her throat and saying "dont move we are here to help".


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Dean watched as Brast smacked Melak on the head, knocking his toothpick free. Dean supressed a laugh, Brast was a good sergeant, and would do a lot for his squad. He quickly divided them into teams and Dean found himself acting as a support role with Brast to Solamon and Jonas. He kept an eye out, scanning doorways before Brast told him to stack up on a door. Dean moved towards it and waited for Brast signal. He barged his way through and started to scan for anything. 

Dean could see a pair of figures slumped against the far wall, it looks like one of them was breathing. Dean lowered his weapon, forgetting his training for a minute before he heard a very low taught sound, as if there was too much weight in the room. _"Shit, this day just keeps getting better and better."_ Dean heard Brast yell out to him that it was a trap, before a pair of hands grabbed him and hurled him towards the door. Dean hit the frame and was knocked off his feet. He turned and watched as Brast fell through the floor. He quickly got to his feet and aimed his flashlight down. He heard and gunshot come from another room, and wasn't sure where to go. It was his fault that Brast fell, but one of his squad mates could be hurt or worse. In the end his concious won and he yelled down to Brast, _"Sergeant if you can here me I'm coming down there."_ He knew this wasn't going to end well, but what the heck. He prepared to leap down the hole.


----------



## The Psyker (Jun 29, 2010)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
_His breath came in disciplined draws as they continued the long and arduous work of clearing out the Habitations Sector. The copper like smell of blood hung in the air, blood and brief pockets of decay in some areas. It was humid inside of the hab units due to the air recycling units being shut down. Also glo globes, some cracked and in disrepair continued to flicker and spark with the rolling power surges running through the hab facility. A few troopers attempted to make small talk, but they gave up after the second or third unanswered question. Every new discovery, each more gruesome than the last began to erode the squads discipline. He noted that a trooper had began to relax and suck on a toothpick in the middle of a sweep and clear and another had lit an Iho stick. He watched as Sargent Brast stomped past them into the room the troopers in question had just cleared. Seconds later the reassuring bark of Brast giving both Melak and Felix a good tongue lashing for their lack of discipline._

*The fug these troopers think this is? An evening at the governors estate? Throne alive these jabber maws are going to get us all killed...*

_It irked Solamon to talk like he did sometimes, but he could not help the fact that he continued to use curses more frequently. He spoke in a tone that only the two troopers (Jonas and an NPC) next to him could hear. But in his mind his thoughts drifted akin to a descision that maybe this mission was tedium not worth the energy of such a prestigious group such as the 17th Brontian Longknives. He shook his head and cleared these thoughts of borderline insubordination, if it was the emperors will that they clear these habitations of danger then so be it. Renewed with a new outlook towards the mission he walked with particularly renewed zeal behind a few troopers assembled in a disciplined beta close quarters formation._

_It was Solamons turn to clear the next room, having quickly stepped to the fore to avoid being paired up with Brast. He admired the Sargent and wished to work with him, but not while he was steaming mad because of a few troopers lax discipline. Once he realized that he would be paired with Jonas he cursed his luck at getting stuck with one of the more talkative troopers, swallowing his displeasure and marching forward. He hefted his Lasgun to the fore, placing the padded stock square with his shoulder. Solamon glanced over at Trooper Jonas and spoke in a sharp tone._

*Jonas... You ready for this one? When we get in there you watch my fuggin' back.*

_The door looked as if it had been ripped off the hinges and then hastily repaired just enough to keep the door upright. Solamon lifted his heavy boot and planted his heel dead center, ripping the door back off its ramshackle hinge and onto the floor. In mere seconds he had stalked into the room and swept his gun mounted flash lamp around the blackness that enveloped the room. The stench of congealed blood was thick in the air, puddles of the now syrupy bodily fluids lay here and there about the hab unit. Corpses too... many slumped over against each other, propped upright and some sprawled unceremoniously onto the ground. Solamon stopped at the body of the nearest vicitim, planting the toe of his boot underneath the corpses shoulder and lifting it a bit in order to get a good look at it. It was a male, midde aged and from the looks of his dress he was a hab worker. The victims face was smeared with gore and his eyes were frozen in a look of sheer terror, he let the body down gently only to see movment to his side._

*ROOMS CLEAR... Looks like a bunch of hab unit workers, all of them are pretty messed up. THE FUG WAS THAT!*

_He spun to his right with his finger on the trigger of his lasgun, a corpse not much different from the one he examined started to rise from its sitting position against the wall. Solamon was just about step forward in an attempt to help the victim when he saw that the hab workers face was hanging half off in ribbons of torn flesh. He lifted his lasgun to fire when off to the other side he heard a cable snap, the distinct whine of metal against metal and then the Sargent yell for them to get out. Suddenly the floor buckled and gave way sending Solamon, Brast and Jonas tumbling to the floor and then blackness. For what seemed like hours blackness enveloped Solamon yet in reality it was only seconds. He forced open his heavy eyelids, a sudden pain filling his side. He was bleeding from his left nostril in a steady stream, and the pain flaring up from his side gave the impression of bruising at the least. He sat up gingerly and reached over to take his lasgun back from a pile of detritus that had attempted to hide it from him. His legs were shaky at first, standing and finally forcing his body cooperate. He saw Jonas laying on his back attempting to gain his bearings as well. He trudged past a few lengths of plasteel and lumps of flooring materials, crouching and patting Jonas on his flak armor shoulder pad._

*Fug that was close, are you still combat effective trooper? What the hell...*

_Solamon noticed that the entire host of corpses had began to stir, now that the trap was sprung it was time for these hosts of chaos to finish off the troopers. Slowly they began to amble forth, mindless beings created only to propagate the filth of nurgle all mutilated and diseased in some way. Trooper Glymyr looked around for some sort of way out, the exits all blocked by barriers of building materials and detritus. The furthest wall on the other hand had been dented and smashed by some sort of blunt object, only to hear the ring of something metallic off the plascrete floor. He watched as Sargent Brast rolled out of the way of a sledgehammer toting corpse, saving his cranium by mere milliseconds. Solamon lifted his lasgun and compressed the trigger, the crack of super focused light emitting from the barrel sounded out. Almost instantaneously the sledge wielding corpses chest was ran through by a bright red beam of light. It merely turned around and started to trudge towards the trooper. Solamon adjusted his aim once more and sent another concentrated beam of energy through the corpses head. The exit wound was a crater of vaporized steam and viscera. It fell to its knees and finally gave a wail of despair as its unlife drained from it. From then on Solamon would take careful aim, robbing two more corpses of their cursed existence. The press of the undead soon began to overwhelm them both, Solamon responded by quickly drawing his Longknife. Speaking the litany of the blade as he attached it to the lug at the end of his rifle._

*I must kill as the Glymyr of old... Fast...Hard...Cold...*

_Solamon uttered the final syllable and began a dance of killing thrusts and slashes. Picking his enemies apart with superior celerity and sheer will to survive. Foreheads were pierced and shorn either left or right. Heads were lopped off due to savage sweeps of his blade. He even went so far as to uppercut his blade into the brain of one of the corpses, taking the precious few seconds to watch the realization of salvation creep across its bloodshot pupils. Slowly but surely they were making progress, inch by inch they continued to fight towards the Sargent who was fighting his own brutal battle with the corpses. Solamon yelled over the dint of moans and crackle of Lasgun fire at Sargent Brast._

*SIR WE NEED TO GET THE FUG OUT OF HERE AND REGROUP WITH THE REST OF THE SQUAD! THE DOORS A BLOCKED! SIR! WHAT DO YOU SUGGEST?*


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

As he finished his conversation with D, the vox went static on him. “Damn this thing, this is a pain in the frakking arse.” He flipped the unit over, and set to work tweaking the wires again for the 3 time that day. Finally, after about five minutes, he set it down and tried again. “This is Squad Charlie Four Indigo to Delta Squad, come in.” More static; Serpio cursed and tried once more and was rewarded with a voice. 

“Is that you Serpio,” a familiar voice cried out from the static. Serpio was genuinely surprised,“ Serph, you’re the vox operator for Delta Squad.”

“Yeah I am, and you cheated me in that round of Emperors Aces that we played ya bum.”

“Now Serph, we can argue this later, I’ll even give you another go for your money back if you want. Any, have you head anything from the rest of he squads?”

“No, only Delta, Bavo, and yourselves have been reporting in, we received word to continue advancing into the ha bl…………….” The report of gunfire in the background told Serpio all he needed to know.

“Damn, gotta go,” was all he got before the transmission was cut off. He turned to Eli and Delix, who were both sitting down, waiting for something to happen. “Seems we have run into the fragging enemy boys, the funs about to start soon.” He faced Eli, “what you think we should do?”

Before Eli could reply, Delix’s hand shot out like a bullet, silencing them both. He stood up, putting a hand to his ear, seeming listening for something. “Thought I heard gunfire,” he said, turning in a circle and straining his hearing. Then the sound came again, and they all heard it this time, snatching up their rifles; Serpio flinging the vox onto his back. 

“Let’s roll,” Delix said and Serpio and Eli followed there comrade off towards the sounds of battle…..


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Jonas listened to Brast orders and started to follow him directly. Jonas took the lead with Solamon when Brast signalled for them to do so. They got to a set of 3 door, one being boarded up, so only two rooms to clear. Jonas watched as Brast walked away with Dean toward the one rooms.
Solamon told Jonas to watch his back just before he kicked to door down, even if the door looked like it would have fallen by just breathing on it. 
The room they got into was more like a scene of slaughter than a room.
Jonas looked around and tried not to think to much about the stench of death.
Jonas heard some noise and directly turned around towards the door to see a cable snap, then he heard Brast yell something about getting out, but before the could react the floor fell away under them.

One second Jonas was standing, the next he was one floor further down on the floor. Solamoin was up before Jonas and so he pulled him up to stand and askin him if he was ok..
"I am ok." Jonas said to Solamon when he was standing again. Then Jonas noticed the bodies started to move. _Not good, not good at all._ Jonas thought fast. Jonas quickly looked for his lasgun, but could not reach it so he pulled out his Long Knife and started to move towards his lasgun, hitting some Zombies on the way. He got to it and took it but shouldered it, as he knew it was to much zombies there to use it.
Jonas then started to follow Solamon towards Brast.


----------



## Nightlord92 (Jul 7, 2010)

Felix felt time ebb so slowly it might as well have stopped completely. He was tempted to light another lho-stick at the sight of Eli going off on some "inspirational speech". _This guy sounds about as nervous as i feel_ Felix thought as he let his mind drift off. 

As Eli continued on about duty and courage, Felix heard an almost distant but far too close sound of a weapon's discharge. Raising his index finger to his lips, Felix quietened Eli and turned the safety of his lasgun off. "Better go get Serpio. That definitely was weapons fire and i dont think we had friendlies near us." Felix hissed quickly as he began moving off toward the sound of the shot


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Melak and Alexious; As Melak keeps his knife pressed against the woman's throat in an attempt to keep her still, she does the seemingly unthinkable. With a grin on her face, she lunges forward, his blade slicing her open but not before her own blade bites deep into Melak's gut, slipping between the segments of his armour before something big slammed into him. Alexious manages to stagger to his feet in time to witness Melak blasting a portion of the hab with his bulky flamer, but this completely missed the second attacker, but the spurt did manage to keep him back. As Melak deals with the woman, you move to take this guy on and keep him from the heavy weapon trooper. As you step forward though, you see metal in his hand, shortly before he levels it in your direction and pulls the trigger of his shotgun. The blast hits Alexious squarely in the chest and throws him off his feet, again, and into Melak.

[Melak, before Alexious comes crashing into you, any thoughts on what this woman just did? Oh and that blade to the gut might hurt a bit. Getting knocked into is a little disorienting, but it might have pointed you in the right direction, you know at this guy. Alexious, the blast was fragmented, your flak armour took the bulk of the blow; all your really feeling is the shock of the hit and no real damage. Getting knocked into a flamer rig might not be great, but your less disoriented by what just happened. Might be a good idea to kill this bastard and get out before those flames spread.]


Solamon and Jonas; The most well placed shots do keep these things down, but the stabs from your blades do apparently less damage. Might come down to which can do more outright damage, since lasting pain and severing vital arteries or organs would have little effect on the dead. Being new recruits on your first major campaign, and having just been dropped down a floor and now facing with a small horde of zombie's, its not hard to see that your aim is less than stellar. Solamon, you stab into the back of one zombie's head, only for it to wrench back and take your blade with it. Before you can kill the thing to get your blade, another zombie pushes into you and your forced to deal with that one first. Jonas, as Solamon has to deal with the pair, your covering his back from three more zombie's.

[Yeah, deal with a few/most of these things; they are not complete pushovers but put enough shots into a body and its not getting back up, undead or not. The windows are boarded up, all you have to work with are the lights you have on you.]


Dean; It might not be the best of moves but you jump down to the lower level, lasgun clutched tightly to your chest. Before you can hit the ground though, you crash into something, or rather someone, and you both roll across the floor. Springing back to your feet, you aim your gun at the other form in time to see Brast using a cultists head like a ball before putting a round in his chest. Looks like you just stopped an enemy from offing your sergeant, good for you.

[Brast turns to you with a smile on his face, something you can barely make out what with the severe lack of light. Time to help the others and keep them from getting overwhelmed.]


Felix; You start to run up the stairs, only to bump into someone on their way down. You manage to grab hold of the stair railing while the other person is not so fortunate and hits the bottom of the stairs. Looking down, you see the bloodied form of a man, a rather large calibre pistol just out of reach of his hand, from which it had fallen from.

[Yeah, deal with this guy and get up top; your gonna notice a room on fire with Alexious and Melak in it so if they haven't offed that guy with the shotgun then you might want to give them a hand.]


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Alexious was about to launch himself at the figure, he saw the glint of metal, meaning only one thing.
He had a weapon...
...Alexious tried to bring himself to miss the shot but in the end he found he had turned his body in sauch a way that the pellets glanced into him, most of them reflecting off his flak armour, one lodged into his arm and he grunted in pain as he was thrown backwards by the blast and into Melak who had a knife implanted in his flak Armour.
Alexious grunted in pain as he rolled onto his back, his vision was blurry on the edges and he swore his ears were full of water.
He lifted himself to his feet to see the flamer rig, he turned away from it.
*'Better let the special weapons trooper deal with it,'* Thought Alexious as he dived back towards the figure, knife in hand and a battlecry on his lips.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Dean prayed to the Emperor as he dropped. That is until he got hit by something as hard as a wall. He smashed into the floor, and rolled to his feet raising his lasgun. He breathed a sigh of relief when he saw that the guy he had impacted upon had already been dealt with by Brast. He had just saved his squad leader. Good choice dropping down he thought to himself as Brast smiled at him in thanks. He rushed over to Solamon and Jonas, who were being overwhelmed by the horde. 

Dean smashed into a zombie, before attaching his bayonet. It would be best in this type of situation if he didn't shoot. Therefore he would have no chance of hitting a friendly. *"Sorry I'm late guys,got attacked on my way down. Better late then never though I suppose."* He spoke quickly as he reached the other two. He and the others were trying desperately to keep the zombies back but there were so many. Dean got knocked to the floor by one, which jumped on top of him, biting at him. Dean head butted it, thankful of his helmet before standing and shoving his knife through its throat.

Dean couldn't help but marvel how much it died like a wild animal from home. It thrashed around on the floor, as its vitals slowly poured out of it and pooled like a puddle next to its body. However there was no time to stand and watch, especially when his fellow squad mates were so hard pressed. He quickly rushed back towards the fight, the image of the dead still on his mind.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

"We are here to help", Melak said suddenly the woman looked at him and grinned as she leaped forward directly into his blade, "In the emperors name" was the only thing Melak said before feeling something penetrating his armor and then his skin.
Melak couldn't understand whats happened, it was all going to fast, he looked up and saw the woman dead in his arms with her throat open wide and then he looked down and he saw a piece of metal stuck in his stomach, he was losing blood, and started getting dizzy, only after three seconds he understood that the metal piece was a knife.

As Melak figured that the woman stabbed him, all the pain started reaching towards his brain, it was like fire through his veins and in every move he made he could feel the blade slashing inside his stomach. Melak was about to pull the blade out when something hit him and knocked him back on the floor. Now confused even more then before and losing a lot of blood Melak looked back and saw two figures, one near him and the other towering above him.

After a brief moment Melak figured that the figure near him is Alexious and that some guy just shot him and knocked him to the ground.
Melak's flamer was laying somewhere near by, trying to figure out what to do, he slowly reached towards his flamer as Alexious got up and charged at the figure shouting something, everything was getting blurry as he reached his flamer, for a second he blacked out the next thing he saw was Alexious brawling with the other man, Melak moved his hand and felt the grip of his flamer around it, he picked up the flamer and trying to raise his voice as much as he could he shouted "Alexious move NOW!", then he fired towards the man.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Alexious threw a punch at the brute, the man caught it and twisted, nearly snapping Alexious' hand off, but he pulled his hand out of his glove before he could and jabbed his knife into teh mans gut, he saw blood and felt a warm trickle of blood run down his hand but the man was completely oblivious to it and kept rushing at him.
Alexious heard Melak yell something but his voice was soft and blubbery, it sounded like he was losing alot of blood.
At teh last second Alexious caught the meaning of the words and snatched his glove back from the Giant and rolled away.


----------



## The Psyker (Jun 29, 2010)

_Solamon continued to stab and shoot at the press of mindless killers that attempted to overwhelm them. It seemed like a fools errand to him, attempting to kill every single on of these accursed beings. What little light came from the boarded windows cracks showed them to be way past the grace of the emperor. He pulled his blade back from the chest of a male hab worker and lifted his lasgun right to the mans face, he pulled the trigger and watched as the lasbolt lanced through the zombified mans face. He looked down at the charge counter and cursed aloud. The counter told him that his lasguns charge pack was almost depleted, that and the fact that his las bolts were not as potent as when the fray had first began._


Almost out! Fug these things just wont die!

_He continued to stab and shoot at the press, his nerves wound up to a fine thread as he continued to kill and kill some more. A woman that looked like she belonged to a Hab Gang before the outbreak lept from the side in an attempt to rip at Solamons throat with her bloodied nails that were filed down to points by some crude method. He lifted his blade and put forth a thrust with all his might. The blade impaled the woman in the chest with a wet thunk as it forced past her bone and came to rest just below her heart. The hab ganger smiled blood riddled grin and wrenched his blade from the lug slot on his lasgun and turned to shamble away with her prize. Before he would raise his Lasgun in an attempt to lay the thief down when another of the undead tackled him to the ground. He fell on his back near another corpse that had already been slain a second time and raised his lasgun barrel first planting the barrel onto the mans chest and pressing the trigger. The last charge in his lasguns cell expelled from the barrel and punched through the corpses chest. It continued to claw at Solamon with a hungry look in its cloudy eyes, his fingers barely a few centimeters away from Solamons cheeks. Solamon quickly planted his feet upon the corpses stomach and pushed with all his might. The corpse stumbled back and tripped over one of its fallen comrades, it gave a roar of undead anger and then got up and sprang forward once more. Solamon rolled to his right and fumbled for the charge cell for his lasgun, hands shaky as he expelled the depleted energy core and jammed the charge pack up into the mag feed. He felt the reassuring hum of energy pulsing through the weapons internal feed lines. He looked up only to find his assailant a few steps away from him. He lifted his lasgun and placed a group of three shots in the corpses chest. It groaned and then fell to its knees finally enjoying the sweet embrace of death._

Fuggin wastehole... Where is that witch with MY FUGGIN BLADE!

_Solamon scanned the scene with his rifle raise, seeing the hab ganger attempt to pull the knife from her chest. He watched as she wrenched the blade from her solar plexus and charged Jonas from the side. He took careful aim and held his breath, a quick squeeze of his finger and a las bolt penetrated her head through and through. The hab ganger dropped his blade with a clatter and fell off to the side in a messy pile of brain matter and detritus. Solamon jogged the few paces and scooped up his blade, replacing it at the lug slot and locking it back into place once more. He looked over at Jonas and yelled aloud over the din of battle._


TROOPER JONAS! TRY AND GET SOME OF THOSE BOARDS ON THE WINDOW OFF! WE NEED TO GET THE FUG OUTTA HERE NOW...


----------



## Nightlord92 (Jul 7, 2010)

As Felix reached the stairs, he could make out the voices of some of his squad and the smell of fire. Quickly, Felix hurried up the stairs, heedless of the sound of boots coming down the stairs. As he dashed up the stairs, he looked up at the last second to see another person rushing down the stairs. Too late, Felix tried to stop himself but couldnt and he and the man slammed into each other. Falling to the side of the stairs, Felix reached out and was able to grab ahold of the railing to arrets his fall and watch as the unknown man wasnt as lucky and went falling straight to the floor.

Moving back down the stairs, Felix saw the man begin to stir and move. Felix held his lasgun up when he saw a large pistol just out of his hand's reach. As the potential enemy went to reach for his gun, Felix dashed over to him and kicked the gun away. As the man looked up at him, Felix saw the markings of the enemy on the man. With a sneer, Felix brought the his lasgun to the man's face and fired. As the scent of burnt meat reached his nose, Felix quickly raced back up the stairs and followed the sounds of fighting.

Breathless, Felix reached the room and was knocked back by the heat as Melak unleashed a gout of flame from his flamer. Rising back to his feet, Felix saw the burnt remains of the enemy soldier laying on the ground. Entering the room with his lasgun raised, Felix saw Alexious on the floor and Melak looking bordering unconsciousness. Moving over to Melak, Felix offered him a hand. "What in the Throne happened here?"


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Jonas continued to hack at the zombies for a little while, and the started to shoot at them, he knew he was not the best person at aiming, but in the crowd of zombies it was not hard to hit either. Jonas noticed that the windows were boarded up when he looked around a bit more. He continued to shoot at the zombies when he noticed that Solamon lost his blade to a zombie, but then some zombies charged Jonas so he could not help him.
Somehow Jonas managed to kill two of them, but the last one had a knife all of a sudden, Jonas realised that it was Solamon's knife, but before he could do anything the zombie fell dead to the floor. 
Jonas nodded quickly to thanks Solamon. Then Solamon shouted something about boards and windows so Jonas made the conclusion that he wanted out.
"Will try to!" Jonas yelled back while making his way to one of the windows and starting to try to get away some of the boards.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Fire spited from the "mouth" of the flamer incinerating the soldier as Alexious dodged the flame. The room caught fire and smoke was everywhere, this made it very hard for Melak to breath properly. Trying to stay conscious Melak took small and fast breaths to avoid smoke getting into his throat and choking him.

Little by little, step by step, Melak started falling into the darkness of unconsciousness. As he was about to pass out a light hit him in the eyes, it was annoying, he tried to concentrate and make the light vanish but then he realized that the light is coming from something. Melak slowly opened his eyes, he saw Alexious laying on the floor next to him, breathing heavily and tired, he looked forward and saw Felix running into the room, lasgun in his hand, Felix approached Melak and offered him a hand while asking, "What in the Throne happened here?", Melak tried to answer him but he started coughing as soon as he was about to speak, the only he thing he successfully said was, "get me out of here... please!". 

Felix started carrying him away and soon Melak passed out again.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Felix, Melak, and Alexious; You haul ass from the room as what little refuse is laying about goes up. Felix is forced to all but drag Melak out, as he seems to be falling in and out of it, the knife still stuck in his side even as they get clear. Alexious is able to get out on his own, clutching his arm, blackened and slightly burned from not being able to completely get away from the flamer fast enough. Might need to have a word with Melak about that at some point after the sweeps are done. Calling for help, Tabitha runs up the stairs and crouches next to Melak and examines his wound; that is until she slaps him. _"Come on get the frag up, its not bleeding that bad and the knife only went in an inch."_ This she says while actually taking the blade out with practiced ease, so as not to make the wound any worse. Spraying the wound with a sanitizer, the medic applies a foam to close the wound up before slapping on a bandage; then moving over to Alexious, she pulls a dose of painkiller from her kit, jabbing it into his shoulder before wrapping the exposed flesh in a bandage.

_"Gonna be some scarring, and using that hand will cause you pain sooner than later; gonna need to fix you up better back at base."_ She said before checking out two of the other rooms, noticing that the floor to them is missing and that they simply fall out to the floor below. A crash from below calls your attention and you race to the first level.

[Melak, for the most part your fine; the knife wound was not nearly as bad as you thought it was. Alexious, looks like getting that glove might not have been the best of idea's, at least not unless you wanted some burns. Felix you will get down before the others, Alexious a little slowed by the painkillers and Melak having that larger flamer rig, and get to see the others coming out from one of the doors, having managed to get whatever is obstructing it out of the way and braking the thing down.]


Jonas, Dean, and Solamon; Jonas manages to rip a flak board from one of the window, falling flat on his ass in the process, but it looks like the effort was for very little. The sun had been setting for some time now, and what little light is left does fuck all. Not that the sergeant seems to mind, leveling his shotgun and blasting the top section away from a zombie, blowing away its head and the force ripping off an arm at the shoulder. Ramming a boot into the knee of one more, *Brast* quickly blows its head off in a shower of bone and brain.

*"Enough of this shit, lets get the hell out of here."* *Brast* growls before aiming the light beneath his gun at one of the doors and you al get a good look why you couldn't get in before. Heavy furniture, flak boards, defiled shrines all were piled up against the doors to prevent entry. *"Don't just stand around like a bunch a ambulls, move that shit and lets get out of here."*

[Well you heard the man, move that shit and get out of here; Jonas once the shit is out of the way you kick the door down, its hinges are pretty well gone. When that door goes down, you all rush out to see a body, that clearly wasn't there before. Felix, Tabitha, a slightly burned Alexious, and Melak soon come down the stairs, weapons raised.]

Serpio; As you finish making contact with the other squads, Felix suddenly dashes up the stairs. You go to follow, and only narrowly avoid running face first into someone falling down the steps; you dive to the side, landing with a thud, that vox caster pack isn't exactly light or very cushioning. Scrambling up, you turn in time to see Felix fire into the figure, a man in dirty coveralls who had been going for a large pistol, up until a round or two put an end to that.

Still stairing at the now corpse, you here Tabitha called for up above, to which the medic passes you by without a word; the sound of a fight just behind the blocked doors having come to an end. Allowing yourself a bit of a smile, you almost jump out of your skin when that dead man starts moving; you see his mouth moving as if to moan or something, but no sound comes out.

[Best put an end to this; as you kill the former cultist and now plague zombie, the others will come down before Brast and those who fell for the trap floor break back into the main section.]


All; Gathering at the main level, the bodies of fallen comrades gathered, *Brast* tells the medic to remain with them until the squad's transport can come by to help them. As for you, its onto the last of the habs on this block, then maybe its off to help one of the other squads or on to another location to look for people. Moving forward in pairs with overlapping fields of fire, you round the second hab and carefully pick your way through the light brush to the third one. Halfway there though, a shot rings out in the air and *Brast* dives to the side, ducking behind a burned out cargo hauler, a hole in his shoulder and his shotgun on the ground. *"Cover now!"* He yells before shots blast small holes in the ground near some of you.

[Jonas, Melak, and Solamon; your with *Brast* behind the hauler, rounds pinging off the hull from somewhere in the hab, likely the upper level. Whoever the shooter is is likely not a great shot, not that guardsman training makes you a marskman either, and that first shot was likely just luck. So what do you do? Try and take out the shooters from here or get inside and try to deal with them?

Dean, Alexious, Serpio, and Felix; you duck back behind the side of the second hab, you can't see the shooter or shooters, but you get a look at the front doorway of the hab. A dozen shambling figures, clad in a motley assortment of clothing barely fitting over malnourished forms. Great, more zombies, and the others don't even know they are there. If, for some reason, they decide to try and charge inside, they will be caught out in the open for what will likely be a shooting gallery for those enemies up above. What are you going to do? Over the sound of gunfire, they might not hear you; but if you do nothing they will eventually be overrun or killed.]


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Melak was a little shaken up, he wasn't used to getting stabbed like this, so when Tabitha said that the wound wasn't that bad at all he was quite surprised. Melak was still quite shocked and when suddenly Tabitha pulled out the knife he hissed with surprise. When she finished Melak thanked her and stood up shaking his head getting back to his senses, "lets hope we wont have to run" he said to himself. Melak helped Alexious who was slowed down by the painkillers, "sorry for the burns, I owe you one", Melak said while helping Alexious get to the rest of the squad.

Meeting with his fellow comrades Melak friendly said "hey, so you also had some fun?". Moving up with the squad, they cleared the next floor, "all here looks the same", he thought. Finishing with this hab, the squad started walking out and heading towards the 3th hab. "Soon we will finish with this place", Melak said to whoever was listening. In the brief moment that Melak breathed in after speaking he heard a gunshot coming for somewhere and hitting someone with the sound of flesh penetration. Melak saw Brast diving to a nearby burnet cargo hauler, he was wounded, a hole in his shoulder, he then shouted "Cover now!", Melak ran as fast as he could to the nearest cover which was the burnt cargo hauler. Ducking behind it like Brast he said "I have no weapon which can hit them from here if you can create a suppressive fire i will be able to get right beneath the building and burn them or throw a frag inside".

P.S OOG: just wasent sure, this is long enough right? (seriously)


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Alexious gave himself a mental slap in the face for grabbing his glove back, it was a stupid move, he could've grabbed it latter yet he felt he had to act the smart arse and grab it back before the enemy died.
But now most of his arm was burned and tender because of his smart arsery.
He bent down to examine Melaks knife wound when Tabitha arrived and gave Melak a slap and wrenched the knife out without any hesitation.
She then turned to Alexious and gave his some painkillers. After taking them Alexious slipped his glove back on.
"Gonna be some scarring, and using that hand will cause you pain sooner than later; gonna need to fix you up better back at base." She said.
_'Don't worry, I'm fine,'_ said Alexious almost dreamily. Throne these painkillers felt good.
Alexious went to stand and instantly felt a bit groggy, Melak helped him up.
"sorry for the burns, I owe you one", Melak said.
Alexious shook his head, _'Nah, it was my fault for being a smart arse and grabbing my glove back, but meh, we all make mistakes.'_

They got down to the rest of the squad and Alexious said nothing while they were ordered out of the building and out into the daylight.
Alexious kept his finger on the trigger of his lasgun as they walked out. And just when he was about to slack off he heard a gunshot and the sound of punctured flesh.
Before any order was given Alexious dived behind the nearest cover, a burning pile of rubble and stuck his lasgun over the top, ready to shoot anyone who got too close.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Dean rammed his blade into the throat of a zombie, pushing it down under his weight. He stabbed it again through the mouth, just to make sure that it was dead. He quickly turned his attention to the rest, firing shots into them. He heard a crash behind him and turned to see Jonas pull a Flak Board off the window, not that it did much good. The light was pathetic and it looked like they would have to look for another way out. Dean heard Brast as he fired his shotgun and pointed his light towards the door. 

It was heavily barricaded and Brast yelled over the commotion. "Don't just stand around like a bunch a ambulls, move that shit and lets get out of here." Dean immediately moved over to the door, and began pulling the heavy objects out of the way. Dean waited as Jonas kicked the door down, and they burst through into the first room. A body was lying there, and soon the others leapt down the stairs. They quickly moved out towards the last hab, having to cross a courtyard to get there. 

As they were crossing the courtyard shots rang out. Brast quickly ordered the squad to find cover. Dean ducked behind the wall with Alexious, Serpio, and Felix. Dean looked over for sharp shooters but couldn't see any. What he did see was zombies in the main doorway of the hab. If Brast and the others moved forwards then they would be doomed. Dean looked over at the others. _"Guys, there are zombies between Brast and the other hab. If they move forward then they screwed. I'm gunna make a break for them someone cover me."_


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Serpio just dove behind cover with Tabitha and Alexious. Noticing that Alexious was slowing because of his wound, he chirped up. “Alexious, why don’t you take rearguard from now on, your wound is affecting your reflexs and slowing you down . I’ll jump up front.”

Not waiting for an answer he moved over to Tabitha and said, “Hey Tabs, they probably didn’t see the where the shot came from. Let me pull a distraction to get him to shoot again. Then you put one in ‘is ‘ead. Sound like a plan, eh?


----------



## The Psyker (Jun 29, 2010)

_Solamon continued to fire his las rifle in quick succession, the air around the tip of his barrel started to smoke even with the heat dampening material that had been forged into the weapon. His hands were shaking as he continued to kill and kill, always two more to replace the corpses that fell to the floor. Sweat beaded on his brow in rivets as Jonas managed to rip a meager plank off of the window and falling on his ass while doing so. A sort of growl erupted from his throat as he saw how the trooper was fumbling with a simple task of ripping the flak board from the window. Then the reassuring sound of Brast's shotgun rung out from his left, he turned and watched as the Sargent ripped through another with a cool head and precise fire. Again Solamon turned to find Jonas on the ground, shaking his head as he yelled over the roar of Brast's weapon._

C'mon trooper get on your feet!

"Enough of this shit, lets get the hell out of here." Brast growls before aiming the light beneath his gun at one of the doors and you al get a good look why you couldn't get in before. Heavy furniture, flak boards, defiled shrines all were piled up against the doors to prevent entry. "Don't just stand around like a bunch a ambulls, move that shit and lets get out of here."

GLADLY SIR!

_Solamon quickly went to work with Jonas, throwing various pieces of furniture and detritus out of the way. He destroyed the shrines with a sense of caution. They radiated a feverish sickness, and without his thick leather gloves he was prone to wearing he was sure that they would have given him whatever these things had. But he gave no more notice to the shrines as Jonas finally tossed the last peice of flak board to the side and kicked the door off its haphazard hinges with ease. Solamon waited for Jonas to rush out before stumbling out and over the downed door, gaining his footing as he took in a deep breath of "fresh" air. It still stank of decay and blood but at least it wasn't stuffy non recycled air. Dean and Brast followed along with the rest of the squad rushing down the stairs a few yards away. He slung his las rifle over his shoulder and bent down putting both palms onto his knees as he tried to register everything that had just happened, all of it was unreal to him._

Sarge? What in the holy name of the Emperor are those things?

_The bodies of their dead comrades were gathered up and lined up against the building they had just escaped from. All of them had looks of horror painted across their faces, eyes that seemed haunted to have died in such a manner. He looked at the dead and shook his head, all of this could have been avoided if only they were more careful._

"Hey, so you also had some fun?"

_Solamon looked up from the dead bodies at Trooper Melak, his eyes narrowing as he walked over to the trooper and shoved him by the shoulders. He push Melak twice before speaking each time sending him back a few paces, his voice raw with emotion at the death of his fellow Brontians and the fact that Melak found humor in the situation._

You think this is a game? You think its fuggin' funny to see our fellows dying while you are prancing around making jokes and relaxing when we're on a sweep? Take a long look at them! Do you want to end up like that? Or better yet do you want to catch whatever it is that these walking corpses have? This isn't a joke man... If you keep messing around you're going to get wasted like these guys.

_He turned away from the foolish trooper and voluntarily went on point, the rest of the sweep was uneventful until about halfway through the units when the whip-snap of a auto round being shot and impacting into flesh rang out. Solamon addressed and was about to fire into the general direction which he thought the round came from when Brast yelled for them to cover. He backtracked a few paces and pressed himself up against the cold metal side of a Cargo Hauler. Dean, Jonas and Melak joined them much to his chagrin. He looked at Brast and noticed his shoulder was what had been hit and shook his head once more._

Sarge are you alright? FUG THIS MAN! I AM GOING TO PERSONALLY RIP THESE BASTARDS APART!

"I have no weapon which can hit them from here if you can create a suppressive fire i will be able to get right beneath the building and burn them or throw a frag inside."

THE HELL YOU WILL! You don't know where the hell those shooters are. Sarge! What do you suggest we do? Nobody moves until the sarge tells you to! Stay in cover god damnit!


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Jonas ripped the flak board of one of the windows and fell on his ass. He quickly noticed that it did not help very much. Solamon yelled something to him about getting up
"As fast as I can" he yelled back, Jonas then got up in time to see Brast blast a zombie to parts and shouting at them to get away from the room.
Jonas quickly made his way to the door and helped Solamon to get away the stuff in front of it, and then kick it down. Jonas ran out from the room and almost stumble on a body.
"Huh, that was not there earlier." Jonas said with a bit of surprise. Then he turned to see the rest of the squad coming down the stairs. Jonas greeted them quickly, then turned away and threw up.
"I do not like dead things." He then said a bit weakly. He then heard a shot and Brast yelling to them to get cover, Jonas then jumped to the closest cover, with Brast, Melak and Solamon. He tried to see the shooters but could not, and when Melak suggested that he could go closer to get him he was about to say something but Solamon was faster.
Jonas then turned away and tired to see the shooters again.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Jonas; As you try to find the shooters, a round nearly takes your face off; but your training kicks in at the last second and you roll away from the slug and dirt harmlessly explodes against the side of your head. You had seen that one, second floor, some antique single shot fire-arm. However a more pressing issue is the sight you got a glimpse of as you were rolling away, what looked like twenty figures on the other side of the hauler.

[Might be a good idea to tell the others of what you saw, or alternativly try to take that one shooter out first; your choice. What you decide to do occurs before what comes next and the orders of Brast. Make sure to read the next blue bit.]

Solamon and Melak; Ripping an auto-pistol from his side, *Brast* spits a mixture of saliva and blood onto the ground before speaking. *"Frag this shit; we're hardliners people, get the job done faster and better. Sittin' here and takin' pot shots aint the way, we get in close and let these bastards burn. Melak, the rest of us are gonna toss frags and try and get 'em in the windows, when we do you haul ass to the steps and clear the way, we'll be right behind you."* He says before unclipping a frag and getting ready to hurl it.

[Well you heard the man; depending on what Jonas opted to say or do, you may be aware of the enemies on the other side of the hauler, since he was the only one to actually try and see anything. There will be a mini-update for you three, however Jonas needs to act first this time rather than last as is generally so.]

Serpio; As the others hit the deck and try to get out of sight, your bulky caster makes this more of a challenge for you. Before you can get behind cover, something smacks into your side and sends you spinning to the ground and into cover. Your arm is in agony as you realize something, possibly a las-bolt, hit you and punched through your flak armour. Looking around, you want to yell for Tabitha to help you but realize she is not there, since *Brasts* order she hasn't been with the group. Strange, but how were you trying to have a conversation with her before when she was not there to begin with?

[Well that sucks; but there are more pressing issues than your pain stricken arm. The others are in danger and Dean seems ready to jump head-first into that danger to help the others. Do you try to join him, or get into contact with someone else? Vox transmission in this area has been patchy at best for whatever reason, but you do know that at least one squad and the reapers, the pair of sentinals accompanying both squads, are in the area. More bodies or some heavy weapons could help out here, or they might cause more harm. What do you decide to do?]

Dean and Alexious; You see Serpio take a hit but fall back next to you. At least he is out of sight, he can look after himself for now, the others need some support. You break from cover, firing at the windows from the hip; meaning you hit nothing, well the building but that hardly counts for anything. One shot manages to go so wild it hits one of the two dozen zombie's on the ground, and actually puts it down for good. Felix breaks cover with you, but another unlucky round hits him strait in the chest, throwing him from his feet and onto the ground. You don't know if he is alive or dead and can't do anything about it or you might risk getting yourself killed trying to help.

[You slide into cover behind another vehicle, this one not a burnt out husk, as shots ping off the hull. Well at the very least you took some attention off the others. From here you have some sight on the zombies; you can always try to take shots at them, or see about getting his ground car moving, maybe get in real close or provide some mobile cover or something? Or you can just screw it and get to the others; what do you choose?]


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

As Jonas was trying to see if he could see the enemy shooters, and noticed some one standing in the window on the second floor. And that shooter aimed straight at Jonas and shoot, Jonas dodged in the last second by throwing himself out of the way.
_"That was close"_ Jonas thought for himself when the bullet landed hit the ground very close to him. Jonas then rolled a bit more into cover and saw a bunch of figures on the other side of the hauler.
Jonas quickly estimated there to be about twenty figures there.
"We got a problem!" Jonas shouted to the rest of his squad, then he realised it was not maybe the best idea to shout. He then made his way to Brast.
"I saw about twenty figures on the other side of the hauler, not sure if they are enemy's or our own, but probably not friendly. And there is one on the second floor with some old weapon" Jonas quickly said.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Melak was watching Jonas as he tried to find out where the shooter is. Then a shot rang and Jonas dodged in the last second. The bullet hit the dirt, causing no damage. He saw Jonas then rolling into cover, he shouted to them "We got a problem!" but then before finishing he decided to get closer so he rushed to Brast's position and said, "I saw about twenty figures on the other side of the hauler, not sure if they are enemy's or our own, but probably not friendly. And there is one on the second floor with some old weapon".

"This will be tricky, I'm not sure ill be able to pass 20 men and get under the building, maybe we can distract them somehow?". Melak tried to pick out and see who are this figures, and are they friendly. But as soon as he got his head out of cover a shot rang and hit the dirt near him, "This was not wise", he thought.

Melak thought how to get this job done, but then he remembered Brast's words, "Frag this shit; we're hardliners people, get the job done faster and better. Sittin' here and takin' pot shots ain't the way, we get in close and let these bastards burn. Melak, the rest of us are gonna toss frags and try and get 'em in the windows, when we do you haul ass to the steps and clear the way, we'll be right behind you.", this encourged him and he shouted, "OK lets stick to the old plan... Ill run and you'll cover me." As they nodded towards him, Melak got ready and hoped for the best. "I must be suicidal", he said. Just for luck Melak picked a stone and tossed it in the other direction from which he is going to exit. And as soon as the stone landed, Melak dashed out of cover, and ran as fast as he could trying to get beneath the building.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Alexious arrived at the not burnt out vehicle and swung his lasgun around the side and let rip, he couldn't see anything but that didn't matter. He kept firing until he ran out of charges.
_'Emperor damn it, why did I join the Guard,'_ he said to no-one in particular with a strong humour undertone.
He swung back around the vehicle and reloaded with a quick flick of the hand.
He then swung back around the vehicle and emptied the clip, trying to draw the enemies attention and giving the others a chance to get to some worthwhile cover.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

(OCC: Thanks darkreveer, i was waiting for this moment, now my dudes either gonna die or be an inspiration, who know??)

Serpio felt a sudden pang as he made his move and suddenly he was thrown behind a flak baord by the force of the hit. Dropping his weapon, he tore open his flak padding to see a small cauterised hole in his lower arm.

"Shit, damn, shit, ouch, man, this sucks." He grabs his small pack on his hip and tears out his med-kit and wraps the wound in some skin-plas to seal it up. Putting it away he grabs his weapon and props himself up next to the edge of the wall. He saw that Dean had broken cover and now was hunkered by a vehicle, pouring random shots at something Serpio couldn't see. Then, to his horror, he saw Felix take a hit and drop like a rag doll onto the ground less than 10 feet from him.

His mind raced, yes or no? Save him or let him die?

"Ahhhh, screw this frakking fething crap," and he bolted from cover; dropping his rifle. He got to Felix andstarted to drag him with his one good arm back to cover. It seemed that the attention hat Dean had pulled was failing and already shots were coming his way while zombies wailed out anguished cries as they ran towards him. 2 feet and almost there, pulling as hard as he could. 

Finally he got Felix into cover, but not before another shot spun him around, this one clipping his shoulder gaurd. He quickly assessed the wound, and saw it wasn't life threatening, so he left it.

"Damn it God-Emporer, why is it you give me the worst luck." Grabbing his rifle he propped it up and started to shoot at the oncoming zombies, who were less than 20 feet from him.

"Come and get it you damn bastards, I'm not dying just yet, aaarrrrggggghhhhhh!!!!" He jsut shot and shot, falling into a haze of red, not caring about the world around him. His only thought was when was help gonna come, and would this ever end.


----------



## The Psyker (Jun 29, 2010)

Hardliners my ass...

_He mumbled in a sour tone. Solamon glanced away for a few seconds to check on the other half of the squads position. From what little he could see they were fine enough... He was beginning to think they were going to make it until Jonas and then Melak both peeked their heads out only to have them almost blown to bits. He grimaced and felt the urge to rebuke both of them once more, but that was the sarges job. The constant pained groans, crackling fires all around and autorifle fire added with being paired up with two of the squads greenest members was beginning to grate upon his nerves. Brast began to bark out instructions a few moments later and almost laughed when it was Melak that Brast instructed to be the runner. He unclipped a grenade and patted Melak on the back as he shuffled past._

Dont fug this up Melak. There ain't any R&R where we're going buddy.

_As Melak ran for it he pulled the pin on his grenade and waited for the "Sniper" to direct his attention twoards Melak and then stepped out of cover and threw the grenade towards the second story window where he believed the sniper to be. The grenade was just short and hit the wall sort of bouncing back and exploding. It took a fat chunk from the already cracked permacrete from the wall and sent it tumbling down only to have it shatter into smaller chunks as it hit the ground. _

Ah fug it all!

_Solamon took a few seconds to see the many figures that stood between them and the hab. Jonas was right, at first he thought that the trooper was just talking crap. He pulled himself back into cover and shouldered his lasrifle once more._

Hell there are a lot of those bastards Sarge... Hardliners or not we are going to need a heavy gun or some type of support. Where is that trooper with the flamer?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Jonas and Solamon; Hurling the grenades at the building, you force the shooters to duck back in order to avoid the worst of the frags. This gives Melak the opening he needs to haul ass towards the unguarded opening and you time to pour shots into the mob of shambling zombies. Once again it won't be a peace of cake, you aren't marksmen by any means, hell your fresh recruits, and these enemies don't seem to notice pain. *"Where's the flamer?" Brast* yells through a snarl, his weapon barking and taking a zombie in the chest. *"Who the frag do you think we just sent in to burn those shooters out?"*

Dean and Alexious; Firing blindly, Alexious hits absolutely nothing, actually coming close to almost hitting Jonas in the back once though thankfully no one else noticed that one. Exhausting his lasguns power pack, Alexious tried to rocket through reloading, but managed to fumble with the new pack and drop it to the ground. Grabbing it again, Dean points to the zombies, several now in sight as they turn their attention on the others who have broken from cover.

[Twenty-ish zombies and four of you, won't be the easiest in the world but have fun with that. These things are slow, feel little if any pain, and are looking to sink their teeth into some part of you. You might be faster, but their decaying bodies are still pretty damn strong. Jonas and Solamon, the attention of these things is on you and *Brast*; Dean and Alexious, while the shooters are avoiding taking grenades, might be a good idea to get in their with the rest of the squad so you can hit stuff.]


Melak; Hauling yourself up, you toss a grenade in the direction of the zombies, more to keep them away from you and from the building your running to. Diving through the entrance, you roll to a crouch with your flamer in both hands and quickly make for the second floor, grabbing an enemy at the top of the steps, shattering his kneecap, and hurling him down the steps. He might still be alive, but with that leg he's going nowhere.

[Get to that second floor, there are four more enemies up their, none aware of your coming. Three are shooters with older bolt action auto-rifles, the last one is a large man who seems to be setting up a heavy weapon, heavy stubber or heavy bolter maybe. Deal with them as you see fit; Emperor's burning justice sounds nice.]


Serpio; With a snap you open your eyes, you had blacked out after taking the hit to the arm. There were no zombies coming at you, hell there was nothing even noticing you. Everyone's attention is to the third hab unit. Your arm hurts like all hell, and you realize Tabitha has your medkit, turned over to the medic just like everyone else. Might be a good idea to lend some help to your squad, or you could run away or something; after all who would notice if the guy with the vox caster runs away rather than fight alongside his squad, or call in any help that he might be able to get through to.

[Guess the bit before was to subtle or something; interference is making the vox less than reliable at the moment, but it might be possible to get in touch with one of the other squads nearby or even the reapers.]


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Alexious saw the twentyish zombies heading for his squadmates.
_'Zombies, what out,'_ Alexious yelled as he fired at the Zombies approaching them, rolling from cover and heading towards his squad mates.
He emptied his pack into them and only managed to "kill" two and wound some others, not that they felt it.
_'Emperor Damn it!'_ Alexious yelled as he plucked a grenade from his belt and lobbed it at the slowly approaching Zombies.
The blast caught three and knocked them from their feet and confused a few more.
But in seconds the remaining eighteen of the zombies were still coming at him and his squad mates.
_'For the love of the Emperor, just die,'_ Said Alexious as he slammed a fresh power-pack into his lasgun.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Dean had taken cover behind a car, and was unable to find anyway to start it to use it to protect his squad mates. In the end he stayed back, firing at the horde of zombies that moved towards his squad mates. Alexious was next to him firing wildly at the zombies and cursing at them. Dean looked at him, before standing and taking aim, he sighted a zombies head and let loose a trio of shots. Two missed but thankfully one of them managed to slam into its head, taking it down and out of the count.

The shooters had retreated as the rest of the squad lobbed grenades at them, meaning that it was safer for them to fire upon the zombies. Dean sighted another and fired a further 8 rounds, hitting it in the chest repeatedly taking the second zombie down, hopefully so it won't rise up again.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Melak ran, he did not look back . As he saw the zombies in front of him he did not have the time to be scared or surprised so he throwed a grenade into a group of them barely hitting any zombies but creating a dust cloud for a moment which hid him and gave him the time to enter the building. While running he heard explosions and a large amount of gun shots he just hoped that it was his squad mates and not the enemy. Melak reached the entrance as he dived inside covering himself from further gunfire or zombies, at least he hoped so...

Apparently the enemy did not notice his arrivel as no one waited at the entrance to shoot him down. Quickly spotting the stairs for the next floor Melak slowly climbed up trying to make no noise so he wont alert the enemy. As he walked up the stairs he saw a human average sized he did not look to strong, probably was a cultist, the human did not notice him, so Melak approached slowly from behind. When he was ready he grabbed the man and with a strong kick shattered his kneecap as the man was about to scream for help and from agony Melak mercilessly threw him down the stairs, it made quite a noise but apparently not enough to overcome the gunfire outside. 

Melak continued up until he reached the second floor, it was as ugly as the first, the only difference between then was that this one had four shooters in it. Three out of the four where shooting with old looking bolter rifles and the fourth man was bigger then the rest and use some kind of a heavy weapon, probably a heavy bolter. Melak had to act fast because if the man finished then the end will be upon the rest of his squad. All the riflemen were closed in one room each hiding behind a different section of the wall but the heavy weapons man had a different room. 
Melak decided to give up subtlety and drew out his flamer as he entered the room with the riflemen, before the noticed him he fired, a burst of liquid flame fired out of the flamers mouth, incinerating everything left in the room and soon burning the riflemen to ash, "The emperors justice is done", Melak said pleased, although the riflemen were dead the flame did not stop and start spreading throughout the whole building. That was bad as the building itself wasn't to strong, to make things worse the heavy weapon man noticed him and as Melak was turning around a fist smashed into his face knocking him back, and probably broke his nose, Melak didn't scream yet the pain could be seen upon his face. Melak turned the flamer towards the man and fired forcing the man to retreat back to the room which he came from, but as Melak was about to burn the room something fell on him, knocking him down, although knocked down luck has played to his favor as the heavy weapon man did not come out, he probably thought the Melak was waiting for him. He looked back and saw a big wooden pole, this was what knocked him down but apparently the flamer sustained most of the hit. Melak knew that after such a hit the flamer can easily blow up,quickly standing up Melak put down the flamer, a bit away from the flames, it will give him some time before the flamers reach it.

Drawing out his knife Melak quickly entered the room, the second he entered the man smashed into him as the both smashed into a nearby wall, after smashing him into the wall the man grabbed Melak and tossed him to the other side of the room, he was very big maybe even a half ogryn. Melak tried to stand back on his feet as the man approached, Melak noticed that the bolter was not completely set up and was facing the man. The man reached Melak and grabbed him, starting to choke him... Melak quickly stabbed twice, one time at the enemy wrist which caused the man to leave him and scream in agony and the second was in the knee which crippled the man abit and only intensified his screaming. It was then when Melak noticed that the whole room entrance was a flame, there was not escaping and soon the fire will reach the flamer also which with its blast will surely obliterate Melak and the man. Seeing no other way out, Melak turned back towards the man and pushed him to the big window, the man did not fall but he barely held himself with his damaged knee and wrist, the next thing which happened none of them expected, Melak heard a hiss, "Oh crap!", he shouted as he knew the sound of the flamer tank. Having no other option Melak rushed towards the man and jumped on him hitting him shoulders first, they both were thrown out of the window by Melak's force and apparently by the blast which followed, as they were in the air Melak struggled to stay on top to allow the man to absorb most of the ground which was approaching them fairly quickly.

OOC: you said deal with them as you please and I have, if you want me to edit just say and send me a PM with what I need to edit.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Serpio ducked down behind cover and, on automatic reflex reached for his medic pouch only to realise that he didn't have it. Tabitha had taken it earlier for the medic, and now Serpio could only rely upon the healing properties of his own body. He took a risk, and dashed quickly across the yard behind a wall; a few shoots following him as he went. 

Getting his breathing under control, Serpio quickly accessed the situation. He realised they would never get through without help, and even that was limited. So he activated his vox-caster and dialed the tuner on his wrist attachment to the right frequency. 

"Tango-Alpha-Six-Niner-Niner, this is Bravo Three Six, Reapers do you copy." A few monets of static, then a voice came over the line. "This is Tango-Alpha-Six-Niner-Niner, Sargeant First Class Heffern speaking, who is this."

"Sir, vox-caster operater Bravo-Three-Six, Serpio. I'm in need of some immediate back-up on my location, coordinates Alpha 93 by way of 45. My unit has meet some staunce resistance, and need aid in breaking through to the rest of our people." The Sargeant on the otherside, seemed to converse for a bit before returning to the vox.

"Stay right where you are son, well see about getting you some aid soon." Serpio breathed a sigh of releif, hoping that this slimmer of light would last longer than the next hour.


(OCC: darkreveer, I'm leaving it to you to decide what happens here. i felt I would be GM'ing if I went any further without your say)


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Jonas threw a grenade at the shooters in the building, hoping to hit them directly. Then turning his attention towards the zombies, starting to shoot at them, without very much result, or at least not any good result.
"Die stupid things." Jonas half yelled towards no one in particular. Then he hit a zombie in the head and the zombie fell down. He continued to shoot but no other results. Then some one else started to shoo at them too, and Jonas noticed that Dean and Alexious also was shooting at the zombies. Some more zombies fell to their fire, but not enough.
_"Why can't those damn zombies just go down and stay down, I do not want to die here."_ Jonas thought quickly while aiming for another zombie.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Jonas, Dean, and Alexious; Continuing to hammer at the infected, a high pitched whine cuts through the air just before a slew of burning red laser blasts engulf the mob. Within a matter of seconds the remaining dozen plague zombie's are torn to shreds, the armoured forms of Reaper lead and Reaper five calmly walking forward.

Melak; Bracing for the worst, you are forced to plant your elbow into the man's face as the two of you plummet to the ground. All to quickly though, the ground rushes up to meet you and things end with a thud and much pain. Rolling off the man, you notice that his chest is caved in and blood is coming out of the back of his head. Alright so he is definitely not alive anymore; at least the bruises and scrapes you sustained aren't nearly as bad.

Getting back to your feet, you look around to a scene of carnage. The mob of what was zombies lay cut down, the rest of your squad are gathered nearby. Further away though is a site that makes you smile: patrolling a bit aways are the Reapers, two of the six sentinals that are part of the Hard Liners platoon. Better than that, Gabriel Hultz, Reaper lead, took up patrol with Brast's squad C and squad D.

Serpio; As you call in for support, it dawns on you that your not part of squad B, but instead squad C. (Was mentioned in the very first post of the action thread) Quickly correcting your mistake, a voice cackles over the vox, telling you that help is on its way. The vox washes out most of the tone, so its hard to make out just who you spoke to, but you could swear those words were being slurred by a lisp of some kind. And if thats the case, then it can be only one person: Reaper lead.


All; Thanks to the timely intervention of the Reapers, and the third building burning down, all threats in the area seem to be at an end. Bad news is no survivors located this time, good news is you get to go on and check one of the four other hab blocks. You like busting in doors and possibly walking into traps right?

The sentinals finish their patrol of the area just as squad D pull into the open ground with their chimera, your own close behind with medic Jackson surveying from the top hatch. Before the transports comes to a halt, he is jumping out of the thing and running over to check out Brast and Serpio.

[Right, so no fighting in this one; how 'bout them reactions though? As the sentinals come in close, Hultz jumps down from his and walks over to Brast and squad D's sergeant to speak with them. The Reapers are the elite of the platoon, hand picked from the squad's by Reaper lead; Hultz himself hailing from squad C and an old friend of Brast. The man is held in high regards to say the least.]


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Alexious raised his lasgun and fired off some more shots. they hit various zombies but did nothing that wouldn't stop it getting back up.
He went to shoot again but instead of seeing zombies all he saw was a slew of burning red laser blasts engulf the mob, like a wave does the shore.
Alexious readied his lasgun for whatever caused the death of those plauge zombies, only to see a pair of armoured forms walk towards them.
_'Finally, something good for us,'_ Alexious said, slinging his lasgun over his arm.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Melak braced himself as he heard his flamer explode, a heat wave accelerated the push, throwing him and the big guy even further. Struggling to stay on top of the guy Melak smashed his elbows into the mans face. The ground came rushing to them rather quickly and Melak closed his eyes. The giant of a man crashed into the ground with a huge sound, with Melak "Riding" on him. The impact against the ground took all of Melak's air from his lounges and he was sure that he heard something crack, but on the other hand its possible that the big man broke every bone in his body.

Opening his eyes Melak saw the big mans face twisted horribly, it was clear that he suffered tremendous pain when they hit the ground, it could clearly be seen in his eyes. He pushed himself to his knees and looked at the now obviously dead man, his chest was covered with blood and a lot of blood was spilling out of the back of his head. Melak rolled of the dead body and slowly stood up. He was covered in blood, most of it not his at all. Several bruises and wounds could be seen on Melak's body but not the kind which will interfere with the rest of the mission.

Melak scoured (oh yeah, like Arajo) the surroundings, the carnage surrounded them. The bodys of the once zombies laid cut down, destroyed. Melak continued watching the surroundings and then he saw his squad gathered nearby. He walked towards his squad while walking he noticed new figures around and after a few seconds he understood that this were reapers. A grin appeared on his face, they probably destroyed the zombies... If this was not enough already he spotted Gabriel Hultz the reapers leader.

Melak waved to Brast, pointing out that he is still alive. Then he continued walking until he arrived at the squad gathering place. _*"Mission accomplished sir, building burned down."*_ Melak said, speaking to Brast. He then slowly sat down on the floor resting for a bit until they will have to continue scouring the rest of the hab blocks. *"Ah, by the way, I lost my flamer... Its, hmmm, kind of exploded in the building. I think I need a new weapon as I have only my blade left and a couple of frags."*, Melak said unsure of the reaction he will get from Brast.

After a few seconds a squad D chimera pulled into the open near them, Melak saw Jackson surveying from the chimera's top hatch. Once he spotted Brast and Serpio who have been wounded he quickly jumped out of the hatch before the chimera even stopped and rushed to them to tend to their wounds. Melak then noticed Hultz from the reaper squad heading towards them. He knew the man, by name and reputation. He heard a lot on his bravery and skill and he knew that he was highly regarded back in command. Melak was a little nervous, he was not sure if he did good on this mission and he really did not like the idea of being laughed at after such a thing. Hoping for good Melak just waited, standing up out of respect when Hultz came close to them.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Dean leant out of cover, and let loose another volley from his lasgun. There were too many zombies for him to take out at the moment though. This was before he saw a flash of bright red, obscuring his vision temporarily. He ducked behind cover for a moment to regain his sight before he looked back out. The zombies were dead, he turned to try and find the source of this devastation, weapon still raise in case it was hostile.

He smiled as he found the source, slinging his lasgun on his shoulder and standing up. He nodded to the sentinel pilots that made up Reaper Five and Reaper Lead. These were the elite of the platoon, the lead was Hultz, an old friend of Brast. He moved forward watching the armoured forms of the sentinels. Hultz leapt from the cockpit and moved over to Brast and the sergeant from D squad and they began to talk.

_"Wonder what they are talking about, new orders for redeployment?"_ Dean said to no one in particular. He stood nearby, staring at the sentinels. He was envious to say the least, they were the best of the best, and one day he would be one of them. If he lived that long.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Jackon was on top cover in the Chimera as it drove towards the front line, just behind the Elite Reapers, which crushed the enemy attacking the cut off squads. "Here we go" he muttered to himself, knowing any moment men would be screaming for medics, the battle was at a lull now thanks to the Reapers, but that wouldn't last long, the enemy would be on them again soon and more screams of agony and dispair would reach him. Feth he hated this place, why had he been so stupid to sign up, should have just stayed a doctor back home living a nice easy life. He pulled out his aquilla pendant and kissed it before stowing it away again. Shaking off his feelings of unease and disquiet he looked out to see both Brast and Serpio were injured and in need of medical treatment. He adopted his positive, cock-sure act that he put on for the benefit of others, it was no good having a pesimistic medic looking after you. Looking down into the troops in the Chimera he grinned and said "Time for me to go play hero boys" and jumped out of the transport before it had come to a full stop.

Brast looked the most injured with a nasty looking wound in his shoulder. "Decided to get yourself injured and try and get a little R'n'R eh sarge?" as he began to clean the wound. It had already been cauterized by the shot, no doubt from a lasgun, but it might have done more internal damage. "Not gonna lie to you sarge, this is gonna hurt" He shot a small dose of morphine into the area first and then cut away some of the cauterized flesh to look at the damage. "Doesn't look too bad, shouldn't suffer any permenant damage to your arms mobility, no r'n'r for this im afraid." He cleaned the wound up, sprayed it with anti-septic and began to suture the wound closed, once that was done he put a tight dressing onto it. "Try to stop the heroics for now sarge, don't want those stiches tearing, yell if you need me" 

He then ran over to Serpio who had by the looks of it taken a shot to the lower arm, which he had dressed himself, badly he might add. "Jeez, who the feth taught you how to dress a wound!" he said to him, "where the hells your medic?" Ripping off the dressing and examaning the wound, it didn't looks bad again, but the crude dressing hadn't helped much, any longer and it might have become infected. "It still hurt? How's it feel, you got full range of movement?" He waited for his reply as he treated the injury and put a fresh dressing on. "You guys look like you've had it pretty rough." he said, lighting up a smoke and offering another to Serpio. He could hear someone else crying out for a medic. He cursed this damn place, letting his act slip for a moment as he looked across the area where the main fight had taken place, he would give anything to be back home right now, having a quiet drink inbetween treating the trivial patients in the small town clinic. The call for medic went out again and he shook himself out of his thoughts. He pressed a fresh med-kit into Serpios hand, "Duty calls mate" and ran off again to the next soldier.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Jonas continued to shoot at the zombies and hoped for the best, but did not do very much.
"Damn things die!" He yelled at no one in particular. Then when he started to aim he heard a whining sound and saw a red blast engulf some of the zombies, the remaining zombies were cut down fast by similar blasts. Jonas looked around to see what had caused the blasts and saw the from of Reaper Lead and Reaper five walking towards them.
"What a nice surprise." Jonas said and then sat down to cover the fact that he was shaking quite much.
_"I really hope we do not run into similar stuff in the next place, where ever we are going."_ Jonas thought. Then got up slowly and started to walk towards the rest of the squad.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

All; As you gather, wondering what Brast, sergeant Hultz, and sergeant Faust Vyukes of squad D are talking about, both Brast and Vyukes turn their attention back to their respective squads and call for all of you to gather. You march to the trio without a word and proceed to take a knee as you and squad D gather round. _"Should the Emperor being feeling generous, maybe we'll find some survivors and no traps. Failing that, stay alert and keep an eye out, we still got four more of these blocks to search out and I am not gonna come and save your arses every time shit goes flying."_ Hultz says with a bit of a grin. _"The Lieutenant's orders still stand, we go through the ten stacks split up between the hard liners and reapers and the bastards and bulldogs. After that, we meet up with the rest of the platoon at the town center, hopefully with some good news for the CO."_ Vyukes added in before Brast spit a wad of something on the ground.

_"Well why we wastin' what remains of the light then? Come on ladies, lets get a movin."_ He says before kicking Melak in the ass and getting him to head for the squad chimera at a real nice pace. _"I swear __Melak__, if the quartermaster don't skin your hide I will. Ready up the heavy stubber we got, and don't you dare go losin' or destroyin' it or I'll save the commissars the trouble of punishment!"_ He calls out after Melak before looking to the rest of you. _"Well what ya waitin' for? Open invitation? Get the hell up and lets get movin'!"_


Six hours, and four blocks later; night has most assuredly fallen on the town, the darkness only just cut by the floodlamp and headlights of the chimera. In that time, you found nothing; no survivors, no more zombies, no hostiles: nothing. There were a few traps, and depraved signs of death and struggle, but little else had come from the searching. Word over the vox from the bastards was much the same, they had come under fire earlier but nothing further on. Only D had any news of worth, finding a single survivor if he could be called that. A malnourished child with wild eyes, scared silent and nearly stiff. Trauma no doubt, it would be a miracle if anything could be learned from him; but that did not stop him from being a survivor.

And thats all they had at this time, one out of over five thousand, with maybe forty others accountable as zombies. Hopefully, other squads had had more success, or could at least account for more of the population. After six hours though, searching in this place was nearly over, and you are now on route to the town center to meet up with the other squads of the hardliners.


[Right, so not to much action at this time. Mostly just to see who's still in, and who is not. What you found in those six hours is left to you, but there were no enemies or survivors. Also, the post minimum is something I would rather you try to steer away from, endevour to post more than it.]


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Melak was close by when Brast, Hultz and Faust started talking between themselves but he didn't manage to catch what they were saying. He looked around and saw that the squads started to gather around. As soon as everyone where in place the respective leader of each squad signaled them to gather around, and so they did. Melak was the closest to Brast so he arrived first, seeing Melak, Brast didn't look very happy, most likely because of the lost heavy flamer... He only hoped that he would get out with a warning on this one and not an execution. 

Once everybody came to the pinpointed location they took a knee along with squad D. Then Hultz spoke, _*"Should the Emperor being feeling generous, maybe we'll find some survivors and no traps. Failing that, stay alert and keep an eye out, we still got four more of these blocks to search out and I am not gonna come and save your arses every time shit goes flying."*_, he grinned while saying that, he looked eager for more action. Faust quickly added more to the small speech, _*"The Lieutenant's orders still stand, we go through the ten stacks split up between the hard liners and reapers and the bastards and bulldogs. After that, we meet up with the rest of the platoon at the town center, hopefully with some good news for the CO."*_, everybody nodded, acknowledging their task.

Brast then spew a wad of something on the ground and said, _*"Well why we wastin' what remains of the light then? Come on ladies, lets get a movin."*_, before Melak could do anything Brast kicked him in the ass pointing him to the Chimera. He looked even angrier then before, maybe while they were talking before the issue arose and angered Brast even more._* "I swear Melak, if the quartermaster don't skin your hide I will. Ready up the Heavy Stubber we got, and don't you dare go losin' or destroyin' it or I'll save the commissars the trouble of punishment!"*_, Melak trembled in fear. He was not a cowered but when the commissar was mentioned it was never a good sign. He thanked the emperor that he did not get punished this time. He walked to the Chimera hoping that no one stops him or mentions the fact that he has wronged. Looking through the Chimera's weapons for a bit at last he managed to find that Heavy Stubber which he then picked up and readied. 

Looking back he saw that Brast was already moving with the squad. He picked up the Heavy Stubber which appeared to be much heavier then he originally thought. Yet he still had to catch up with the squad, so he waved to the quartermaster and ran off with the Heavy Stubber. The running with the Stubber was not easy at all and upon reaching Brast he was already sweating from the heat and from the weight of the thing. "_*Melak, reporting for duty!"*_, he said, saluting Brast. Brast stayed silent and signaled Melak to take his place in the squad formation. He silently walked to the center taking his place, from this place he will be able to shoot enemies at 360 degrees, it was the ideal place for a Heavy Stubber.

They patrolled the blocks until the late night hours, there was nothing, it was like the ground just opened up and swallowed everyone. No enemies, no survivors, no zombies, just nothing! Only a few corpses and traps remained. While he was patrolling with the squad he saw a corpse that reminded him of a friend of his. He then had a flashback.
Gunfire, smoke, blood, screams... Corpses all around him, the orks were attacking and he was part of the defense line. He was shot by one of the orks and he laid on the ground on the verge of unconsciousness. He saw his friends falling, they had no chance against the orks, their couldn't stop the orks, they could only barely hold them back and but the citizens time to escape. He saw one of his close friends Alexi, he was fighting off a nob, but the nob was clearly just toying with him. Melak pulled out his pistol and fired madly into the nob, most of the shots missed our hit the chest but two penetrated his skull. The surprised nob fell on the ground, instantly dead. Alexi looked and saw Melak, he smiled to him and Melak smiled back, it was a dead mans smile, and it was the last smile that Melak saw from his friend as a moment after that his brains were smashed into a pulp by another nob carrying a hammer. Something then hit Melak and he fell to unconsciousness.

Melak woke up from his day dreaming and saw that it was already nearly nightfall. He then heard that there were no survivors except one that was found by squad D. It was a child. Hearing that Melak approached Brast and asked, _*"With your permission, if we bring the child back to HQ can I speak with him. He probably have been through much and I hope I will be able to help him and deal with it."*_. He waited for Brast's answer and after he answered he saluted and got back to formation. They then began walking back to the town center, to the HQ. Passing burned buildings and the carcasses of vehicles. Even some burned corpses could be seen from time to time but the whole city looked grim and dark, it felt wrong to Melak, he couldn't shake off the feeling that someone is watching them. So he kept alert although it was late and he was tired.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Dean stared as Brast Faust and Hultz conversed amongst each other. It seemed that their work was not yet done, and a shudder went down Dean's spine. He was not a coward, far from it. He would give his life in service to the Emperor and to his fellow squad mates, but fighting these things? They weren't dead but they weren't alive at the same time. They were living dead and creeped out Dean. He wanted to fight some real enemies of the Emperor, Orks, Eldar, even Chaos. Just not this, it wasn't right at all. He wanted to fight something natural to kill, not their own dead and citizens of the Emperor's realm.

Brast called over the squad, and they all moved over taking a knee without a word. The other Sergeants pulled back to their own men. Hultz spoke up, "Should the Emperor being feeling generous, maybe we'll find some survivors and no traps. Failing that, stay alert and keep an eye out, we still got four more of these blocks to search out and I am not gonna come and save your arses every time shit goes flying." Dean prayed for that to happen, to find survivors without any more contacts would be great, but he was quickly learning that nothing was going to be that simple.

"The Lieutenant's orders still stand, we go through the ten stacks split up between the hard liners and reapers and the bastards and bulldogs. After that, we meet up with the rest of the platoon at the town center, hopefully with some good news for the CO." Dean nodded thoughtfully at Faust's comment, he still thought that it wouldn't be that simple.

"Well why we wastin' what remains of the light then? Come on ladies, lets get a movin." He says before kicking Melak in the ass and getting him to head for the squad chimera at a real nice pace. "I swear Melak, if the quartermaster don't skin your hide I will. Ready up the heavy stubber we got, and don't you dare go losin' or destroyin' it or I'll save the commissars the trouble of punishment!" He turned to the rest of the squad "Well what ya waitin' for? Open invitation? Get the hell up and lets get movin'!"Dean smirked at Melak, to be fair he needed to replace his weapon, but it wasn't Melaks fault. He got up and moved over to his squads Chimera at a jog, waiting for the others to enter before he moved in to sit at the ramp.

_"Melak, don't worry about it mate, I'm sure that Brast wouldn't call a commissar and it wasn't your fault anyway."_ He said to Melak as he passed him by. As they moved through the town Dean stayed in silence, brooding as he thought of what was going on here. They moved through the hab blocks one at a time, but there was nothing, not a trace of survivors. There wasn't a trace of zombies either nothing at all. Dean scanned dark corridors with his flashlight, searching but they found nothing. Just as they were about to call it a day when they received word from D squadron that they had found one malnourished child. No-one else had any contact with anything apart from the Bastards who had a brief firefight.

Melak spoke out to Brast, telling him that he would talk to the child at the HQ. Dean stayed quiet as they moved throughout the town. _"This just isn't right is it? How can everyone disapear, even the hostile's."_ He voiced after some time walking back. It was getting late and he was trying to stay alert. He was sure that it wasn't over and did not want to see what would happen if he let his guard down for long.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Alexious crept into another building, he raised his lasgun and looked around a corner.
He saw a figure creep up the stairs.
A Zombie?
A survivor?
Alexious had to find out, Creeping up the stairs with all the caution he could muster, which wasn't much, he finally arrived a a thin door, made of very weak wood. Alexious heard something squeak behind it.

And with that Alexious kicked the door down and looked around, seeing nothing he lowered his lasgun, only for a creature to scurry across the ground...

...Only a rat.


----------

